# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  फरार

## xman

दोस्तों इस कहानी में अश्लील शब्दों का प्रयोग बहुत ही कम है लेकिन थोडा बहुत होने की वजह से मैं इसको यहाँ पोस्ट कर रहा हूँये कहानी एक जेल से फरार मुजरिम की है. कौन फरार है, क्यों फरार है, क्या जुर्म किया है उसने, ये सब आप कहानी पढ़कर जन पावोगे.
आशा है की बाकि कहानियों की तरह इस कहानी से भी आपका भरपूर मनोरंजन होगा
अगर आपको कहानी अच्छी लगे तो आप अपने कॉमेंट्स देना ना भूलें 
पसंद आने पर रेपो भी दें

----------


## sushilnkt

भाई कुछ भी कर लेकिन उस कहानी को पूरा कर ..
बिच मज्दार में छोड़ कर भाग

----------


## xman

फरार

जोर से किसी के हाम्पने की आवाज़ आ रही थी. बहुत ही तेज़ी से हाम्पते जा रहा था कोई, और आवाज़ दूर से धीरे धीरे नजदीक आते सुनाई दे रही थी. फिर उस हाम्पते हुवे आवाज़ के पीछे कुत्तों के भोंकने की आवाज़ भी सुनाई दी, और जैसे जैसे हाम्पने की आवाज़ ज्यादा नजदीक आती गयी तो कुत्तों के भोंकने की आवाज़ भी करीब सुनाई देने लगी. जितने करीब आवाजें आने लगी उतनी ही साफ़ और आवाजें सुनाई देने लगी; क़दमों के दोड़ने की आवाज़ भी सुनाई देने लगी …..


वो एक घना जंगल था जिस के बीच कोई बहुत ही तेज़ रफ़्तार के साथ दौड़े जा रहा था और कुत्ते उसके पीछे पड़े थे. और उन कुत्तों के गले में पट्टे थे और चैन भी फिर चैन के एंड में एक एक डॉग पुलीस जिन्न को कुत्ते खींचे जा रहे थे, कुत्ते इतना नर्वस थे के उन पुलीस वालों से संभाले नहीं जा रहे थे, उन पुलीस वालों में से कई पुलिस वाले ज़मीन पर गिर भी पड़े कुत्तों को संभालते हुवे, और उन के गिरने पर भी कुत्ते उनको खींचते चले जा रहे थे तब दृश्य ऐसा लग रहा था के पुलीस एक चोर है और कुत्ते उनको पकड़ कर पुलीस स्टेशन ले जा रहे है ……

----------


## xman

> भाई कुछ भी कर लेकिन उस कहानी को पूरा कर ..
> बिच मज्दार में छोड़ कर भाग


मित्र वो कहानी अभी पूरी लिखी नहीं गई है जिस वजह से उसमे अपडेट देने में समय लग रहा है ये कहानी भी बहुत शानदार है और पूरी भी है इसलिए आप थोडा सा वेट करें

----------


## deshpremi

बिलकुल सही कहा, इस कहानी को अपडेट करने से पहले पुरानी कहानी को पूरा करो 





> भाई कुछ भी कर लेकिन उस कहानी को पूरा कर ..
> बिच मज्दार में छोड़ कर भाग

----------


## xman

उस बड़े जंगल के टेढ़े मेढ़े रास्तों से गुज़रते हुए उंच नीच ज़मीन के फासले तय करते हुए, एक नौजवान भागे जा रहा था और पुलीस कुत्तों के साथ उसका पीछा कर रही थी. वो नौजवान 25 साल का एक लड़का था जिसका कद कोई 6 फीट 2 इंच था और उसकी लम्बी लम्बी टांगें उसको दौड़ने में मदद कर रही थी; वो बार बार पीछे की तरफ मुड़ कर देख रहा था की कुत्ते उसके कितने करीब आये है ….. उसका गला बिल्कुल सूख गया था और हाम्पे जा रहा था …..


कुत्तों के बीच डॉबरमेन्स, जर्मन शेफेर्ड्स और रोटविलर्स भी थे, एक से बढकर एक खूंखार और खतरनाक तरह से ट्रैंड किये गए थे सब चोरों को पकड़ने के लिए. उन में से एक रोटविलर्स  था जो एक बार किसी को अपने जबड़ों में पकड़ ले तो बिल्कुल ही नहीं छोड़ता जब तक उसका मालिक आकर उसको छोड़ने को ना कहे …वो  सब से खतरनाक नश्ल का कुत्ता था और उसको संभालना सब से मुश्किल था.  रोटविलर्स एक ऐसा कुत्ता है जो अपने मालिक के अलावा किसी की भी नहीं सुनता. अगर एक घर में एक पति, पत्नी और दो चार लोग होते हैं तो उन में से रोटविलर्स सिर्फ एक ही को अपना मालिक मानता है बाकी किसी को भी नहीं और वो किसी पर भी टूट पड़ता है. दुनिया में कई जगहों पर रोटविलर्स ने अपने घर के सदस्यों को ही बुरी तरह से काट कर घायल किया है …..

----------


## aman_urlove

कृपया कहानी को अधूरा मत चोरना

----------


## xman

जिस जंगल के चक्कर वो किये जा रहा था वो कोई 200 एकड़ की ज़मीन पर था, अब इतने बड़े और घने जंगल में कितनी देर तक कोई दौड़ सकता है भला …..फिर कुछ देर बाद एक हेलीकाप्टर की आवाज़ सुनाई दी कुछ दूरी पर ……जो नौजवान दौड़ रहा था, पसीना पसीना तो हो ही चुक्का था, उसने अपना सर ऊपर की तरफ उठाकर उस हेलीकाप्टर की आवाज़ की तरफ नज़र की, मगर कुछ नज़र नहीं आया फिर भी धीरे धीरे हेलीकाप्टर की उड़ने की आवाज़ करीब आती सुनाई दे रही थी …. नौजवान कुछ घबरा गया और खुद से कहा, “लगता है अब बचना मुश्किल है !!” एक ऊंचाई से निचे की तरफ दौड़ रहा था उस वक़्त जब हेलीकाप्टर अचानक उसके पीठ से होकर तेज़ी के साथ उसके आगे गया और कोई आधे मील तक जाकर हेलीकाप्टर फिर मुड़ा उसकी तरफ आते हुए….. वो नौजवान रुक गया और आगे पीछे देखने के बाद अचानक एक छलांग लगा दी …… उसके सामने एक बहुत ही बड़ी नदी थी, और उसने इतनी ऊचाई से छलांग लगाई जैसे की खुदखुशी कर रहा हो ……. तब हेलीकाप्टर के पाइलेट ने अपने हेडसेट में कहा, “वो नदी में कूद गया है और मुझे दिखाई नहीं दे रहा है. इस नदी के ऊपर हेलीकाप्टर उड़ना बहुत खतरनाक है ” तब कुत्तों को हेंडल करने वाले पुलीस वालों के लीडर ने जोर से आवाज़ दी, “कुत्तों को छोड़ दिया जाये!!”


वो नौजवान उस नदी के गहरे, खतरनाक तरीके से बहते पानी में गिरने से पहले एक पेड़ की शाखों पर गिरा, उन शाखों को अपने जिस्म के वज़न और ऊचाई से गिरने के कारण तोड़ते हुये एक के बाद दुशरी फिर तीसरी फिर चौथी शाख को तोडके और अपने जिस्म पर अनेक घाव लेते हुये आखिर में पानी में गिरा और इतनी गहराई तक गया की ऊपर से नज़र आना मुश्किल ही नहीं बल्कि नामुमकिन था.

----------


## xman

> कृपया कहानी को अधूरा मत चोरना


ये कहानी पूरी लिखी जा चुकी है मित्र इसलिए आपको शिकायत का मौका नहीं मिलेगा

----------


## xman

कुत्ते - पागल कुत्तों की तरह दौड़ते दौड़ते उसके जिस्म की खुशबू या बदबू भी कह सकते हैं, उसके पसीने की बूंदों की महक सूंघते हुये वहां तक पहुंचे जहाँ से वो पानी में कूदा था, और उन कुत्तों में से जर्मन शेफर्ड्स तो रुक गया वहीँ, और एक दो ड़ोबरमेन्स पागल अंधे की तरह कूद पड़े और मौत के घाट उतारे गए सभी  रोटविलर्स के साथ ….. एक भी कुत्ता नहीं बचा जर्मन शेफर्ड्स के अलावा जो नदी की तरफ देखते हुये भोंके जा रहा था …… और जब पुलीस वाले कुत्तों तक पहुंचे तो उन को कुछ नहीं मिला बल्कि बाकी कुत्तों को गँवा दिया …… सब पुलीस वाले लाचार एक दुसरे को देख कर उन कुत्तों के जैसे हाम्प रहे थे जीभ बाहर निकालकर ……


जिस ने पानी में छलांग मारी वो विक्रम था, अपनों के लिए विक्की. मजबूत, हेंडसम, ताकतवर, नेक, ईमानदार लड़का. मगर हुवा क्या, पुलीस उसके पीछे क्यूँ पड़ी थी और वो भी कुत्तों के साथ और हेलीकाप्टर भी ….क्या किया उसने ऐसा, क्या जुर्म किया उसने ? अगर नेक और ईमानदार था तो केस क्या हुवा ? और क्या वोह छलांग मारने के बाद बच गया? या डूब कर मर गया बेचारा?

----------


## xman

एसीपी रघुवीर बहुत गुस्से में अपने ऑफिसरों को डांट रहा था पुलीस स्टेशन के अन्दर. वो एक टेबल से दुसरे टेबल तक चल रहा था और रह रह कर हर एक ऑफिसर के चेहरे में लाल आँखों से घुर्रते हुये कुछ न कुछ कहे जा रहा था और सब ऑफिसर सर झुकाए स्कूल के बच्चों की तरह ज़मीन ताक रहे थे.


एसीपी रघुवीर: (ऊंची आवाज़ में) क्या किया जाये तुम लोगों का ? आचार डाल दिया जाये ? सब निक्कमे हो! एक आदमी नहीं संभाला जाता तुम लोगों से ? कैसे भाग गया वो ? उसके हाथों में हथकड़ी क्यूँ नहीं पहनाई गयी थी?
एक ऑफिसर धीमी आवाज़ में जवाब देता है, “साहब उसको तो कोर्ट लेजाते समय भी हथकड़ी नहीं पहनाई गयी थी तो लौटते समय क्यूँ और किसे हथकड़ी पहनाई जाती? वो तो बहुत खामोश और चुप चाप किस्म का इंसान था!”
एसीपी रघुवीर: “खामोश ! मैं कुछ नहीं सुनना चाहता. इस केस का इन चार्ज इंस्पेक्टर खान है ना? उसको कोन्फेरेंस रूम में अपने आदमियों के साथ आने का मेसेज भेजो 5 मिनट के अन्दर ! डू दट फास्ट!” 


कुछ देर बाद कोन्फेरेंस रूम में इंस्पेक्टर खान से एसीपी रघुवीर बहुत ही गंभीर तरीके से सवालात कर रहे थे. इंस्पेक्टर खान बहुत कम जवाब दे रहे थे, ज्यादा तर खामोश अपनी टीम के वफादार मेम्बेर्स को देखे जा रहे थे.

----------


## shashi009

*कहानी की शुरुआत तो बहुत है जोरदार है....बहुत साल पहले अभिनेता विनोद खन्ना की फिल्म आई थी उसमे भी शुरुआत इसी प्रकार हुई, विनोद खन्नाजी उसमे मिलिट्री में थे और उन्होंने अपनी बेवफा पत्नी की ह्त्या की थी और उसी पत्नी की आखरी इच्छा पूरी करने के लिए जेल से भागे थे. फिल्म का नाम इस समय याद नहीं आ रहा है.*

----------


## Mukul00

boot.bangla.wali.kahni.puri.karo....plz

----------


## devilking78626

आपकी सारी कहानिया बेहतरीन है मित्र अपनी कहानियो मे आवश्यक गति बनाए रखे ........................ शुक्रिया

----------


## xman

बाकी की सभी खान की टीम गुस्से में दांतों को पीस रहे थे एसीपी की बातों को सुनकर लाचार थे और मजबूरन सबको खामोश रहना था. कोई भी एक आवाज़ नहीं कर सकते ….सब कुछ खामोश सुनना पड़ता था. एक सनाटा छा गया था उस दौरान और उस सनाटे को तोड़ने के लिए इंस्पेक्टर खान ने कहा, “सर हम पूरी कोशिश कर रहे हैं और जल्द से जल्द मुजरिम को वापस सलाखों के पीछे किया जायेगा बस हमें थोडा वक़्त चाहिए!”


एसीपी की आँखों में तब थोडा सा बदलाव आया और कहा, “येही सुनना चाहता था मैं ! यह है एक जिमेदार ऑफिसर का जवाब !” और राठौड़ की तरफ झुकते हुवे एसीपी ने कहा, सुना आप ने सब-इंस्पेक्टर जी ? सुना आप ने की आप के इंस्पेक्टर ने क्या कहा ? और कुछ देर पहले आप क्या कह रहे थे ? जवाब ये होना चाहिए था !” राठौड़ अपनी नज़रों को ज़मीन पर गाढे अपने जबड़ों को दांतों से पीसते हुवे मसल रहा था.


एसीपी रघुवीर ने इंस्पेक्टर खान के साथ पुलीस फोर्स ज्वाइन किया था. सब को पता था की उसने किस तरीके से परमोशन पाया था जबकि आज ; एसीपी खान को होना चाहिए था. भ्रस्टाचार में लिप्त एसीपी रघुवीर एक निहायत ही मतलबी, गंदे और करप्ट पुलीस ऑफिसर थे शुरू से ही. इस लिए की कमिश्नर ऑफ़ पुलीस और कुछ पोलिटिसियन उसके रिश्तेदार में से थे, तो उसको एसीपी बना दिया गया और शायद कुछ महीनों में कमिश्नर  के रिटायर होने के बाद रघुवीर को  कमिश्नर भी बना दिया जायेगा. और खान जैसा नेक और ईमानदार इंस्पेक्टर को रघुवीर जैसे क्रेप्ट इंसान के निचे काम करना पड़ेगा!


कांफेरेंस रूम से निकलते ही, कोर्रिडोर में तेज़ क़दमों से चलते हुवे राठोड ने खान से कहा, “यार कब तक हम उस कुत्ते की बातों को ऐसे सुनते रहेंगे ? जी कर रहा था की उसके चेहरे पर एक धमाकेदार घूंसा मारूं …..” खान अपने सामने देखते हुवे चलता जा रहा था राठोड की बातों को सुनते हुवे और एक आध  लोगों के सेलूट को जवाब देते हुवे ….. जब अपने ऑफिस में आये तो खान मुड़कर राठोड से कहता है, “बाकी लोगों को बुलाओ यहाँ और कहो जरुरी मीटिंग है.” राठोड, ने धीरे से कहा “ओके सर”

----------


## xman

अब खान के ऑफिस में कोई 12 पुलीस फोर्स के आदमी हाज़िर थे राठोड को लेकर. खान के काम करने का तरीका अलग था. वोह हमेशा से सभी ऑफिसरों के साथ नर्मदिली और मुहबत से पेश आता था. हाँ मगर सख्ती के वक़्त सख्त भी होता था. मगर क्यूँ की इंसान बहुत अच्छा था तो सब उसको बहुत पसंद करते थे और उसके साथ काम करना पसंद करते थे. अक्सर पुलीस वालों में झगडा होता था खान के साथ काम करने के लिए. यहाँ पर भी कुछ लोग कमिश्नर की रेफेरेंस लेते थे खान के निचे काम करने के लिए.


खान ने सब लोगों से शुरू से बात जानने के लिए आर्डर दिया. तो एक मामूली पुलीस कांस्टेबल ने कहा, “सर लोकउप से निकलते वक़्त तो आप ने देखा ही था की विक्की साहब के हाथों में हथकड़ी नहीं थी और आप ही की निगरानी में उसको हमारी गाड़ी में बैठाया गया था ……” खान ने उसको रोका, “यह नहीं जानना है मुझे मुझको वो बात जो मैं नहीं जानता, वोह नहीं जिसका मैं खुद गवाह हूँ.”


और खान ने राठोड की तरफ देखते हुवे कहा, “जब कोर्ट से निकले तब तो तुम विक्की के साथ थे है ना? उस के बाद क्या हुवा तुम बताओ मुझे और कौन कौन उस वक़्त तेरे साथ थे यह भी बताओ मुझे डिटेल्स में फास्ट फास्ट!”

----------


## xman

राठोड बोला, “ठीक निकलने से पहले आप को वो बैंक रोबरी का कॉल आया और आप निकल गए. कोई 15 मिनट के बाद हम सब कोर्ट से निकले आधी टीम आप के साथ चली गयी थी और सिर्फ मैं था 3 कांस्टेबल के साथ. तो जब हम गाड़ी में बैठे तो मुझे घर से कॉल आया साहब मोबाइल पर. अब आप को उस गाड़ी के साइलेंसर का तो पता है कितना शोर करता है तो सुनाई नहीं दे रही था सेल पर उधर की आवाज़, तो मैं गाड़ी से बाहर निकला कॉल उठाने के लिए, विक्की मेरे साथ पीछे की सीट पर था और रघु दूसरी तरफ उसी सीट पर तो मैं बेफ़िक्र कॉल अटेंड कर रहा था. जब मेरा कॉल एंड हुवा तो मैंने देखा की पीछे की सीट पर कोई नहीं है और रघु विक्की के पीछे भाग रहा है ….. पास में एक बाइक पर से एक लड़का अपनी गर्लफ्रेंड को उतार रहा था और विक्की ने उस लड़के को जोर से धक्का दिया वोह लड़का बाइक समेत गिर पड़ा तो विक्की ने बाइक उठाकर उस लड़के की मदद करने के बहाने खुद बाइक पर सवार होकर निकल गया बड़ी रफ़्तार से …..”


खान ने कहा, “राठोड इसकी रिपोर्ट बनाओ, फुल इन डिटेल्स और 3 कॉपी बनाना, एक मुझे देना, एक एसीपी को और एक कमिश्नर को भी मेल करना ओके?
राठोड ने कहा, “ओके खान सर, मगर उस बैंक रोबरी का क्या हुवा?


खान ने सर हिलाते हुवे कहा, “फेक अलर्ट था!”

----------


## shashi009

दोस्त बुरा नहीं मानना इस फरार कहानी का तो आपके पास पूरी कहानी अपडेट है (आपके कहे अनुसार) फिर भी इसके टुकड़े टुकड़े पोस्ट कर रहे है, इससे कहानी का मजा पूरा चला जता हिया, मेरी बात को अन्यथा ना ले.

----------


## xman

> दोस्त बुरा नहीं मानना इस फरार कहानी का तो आपके पास पूरी कहानी अपडेट है (आपके कहे अनुसार) फिर भी इसके टुकड़े टुकड़े पोस्ट कर रहे है, इससे कहानी का मजा पूरा चला जता हिया, मेरी बात को अन्यथा ना ले.


मित्र आप बिलकुल सही कह रहें है पर ये कहानी मेरे पास इंग्लिश में लिखी हुई है हिंदी में नहीं है इसलिए मुझे इसको टुकड़ों में पोस्ट करना पड़ रहा है क्योंकि हिंदी में दुबारा से लिखना पड़ता है ज्यादा समय ना होने की वजह से कम ही लिख पाता हूं

----------


## xman

तक़रीबन 300 फीट निचे कूदा था विक्की नदी में. और वो जगह कुछ ऐसा थी की ऊपर से एक खाई नज़र आती थी नदी नहीं. कूदते वक़्त विक्की ने भी नहीं देखा था की नदी है की नहीं वो बस कूद गया था अपने आप को पुलीस की चुंगल से बचाने के लिए.
पानी के बहाव उसको काफी दूर तक ले गया और एक बहुत खतरनाक झरने के पास पत्थरों के दरमियान विक्की ने खुद को पाया अधमरा सा …. बहुत मुश्किलों से उन गिले पत्थरों पर फिसलते हुवे बार बार गिर कर फिर उठते हुवे वो एक कोने में गया जहाँ से झरना कहाँ तक निचे गिरता है देखने लगा …. फिर सर ऊपर उठाकर उस तरफ देखने की कोशिश की मगर कुछ नज़र ही नहीं आता था घने जंगल की वजह से. और उस वक़्त वो जहाँ था वहां तो परिंदे के इलावा कोई और जिव जंतु आ भी नहीं सकते थे …. हेलीकाप्टर का उड़ना नामुमकिन था उस जगह पर, बहुत सारे बड़े बड़े दरखतों और पत्थरों के बीच किसी का आना भी नामुमकिन था …..

----------


## xman

विक्की को एक अजीब दर्द महसूस हुवा उसके बाएं कंधे पर, मुड़कर देखा तो कंधे के पीछे का गोश्त उसकी छाती पर लटका हुवा था और एक लकड़ी कंधे के पर गले के करीब अटकी हुयी थी .. दर्द से तड़प रहा था और खून बहुत बह चूका था. विक्की बहुत हिम्मत जुटाकर अहिस्ते अहिस्ते झरने के निचे की तरफ उतरने लगा एक तरफ से होते हुवे …. उसने सोचा की उतना निचे चला जायेगा तो किसी को शक भी नहीं होगा और कोई उसको वहां तो ढूंढने नहीं जायेगा. ऊपर से 300 फीट निचे यहाँ तक अब यहाँ से 100 फीट निचे झरने के अंत तक, सब लोग सोचेंगे की मर गया होगा.


घंटे दो घंटे बाद विक्की निचे आ पहुंचा जहाँ झरना निचे दुसरे नदी में गिर रहा था …. इस तरफ उतना घना जंगल नहीं था बल्कि, साफ़ दूसरी तरफ दिख रहा था … तो विक्की नदी से बाहर निकला और एक हाथ को कंधे पर दबाये अब ज़मीन पर आगे बढ़ने लगा ….. कहते है ना की जब जान पे बन आई हो तो अजीब सा ताकत आ जाती है हर मुश्किल का सामना करने के लिए वोही हाल विक्की का था उस वक़्त …वो किसी भी कीमत पर जिंदा रहना चाहता था ….. ज्यादा खून के बह जाने के कारन उसको कमजोरी महसूस होने लगी और आँखों के सामने रह रह कर अँधेरा छाने लगा, फिर भी वोह आगे बढे जा रहा था एक अनजान मंजिल की ओर …..

----------


## xman

कोई डेढ़ घंटे चलने के बाद विक्की को ठण्ड लगने लगी और उसके दोनों पैर थरथराने लगे और उसके दांत भी कंपकपाने लगे …उसकी छाती और पीठ में बहुत दर्द होने लगा और चलना मुश्किल लगने लगा …… वो ज़मीन पर गिरने ही वाला था की अचानक पता नहीं किधर से एक घुड सवार एकाएक  उसके सामने आ गया और ताजुब की बात यह थी की घोड़े पर सवार एक मर्द नहीं औरत थी …. उस  ने विक्की के डगमगाते क़दमों को दूर से देख लिया था और उसकी मदद के लिए आ रही थी तेज़ी से …. जल्दी से वो घोड़े से उतरी, एक शिकारी लिबास में थी, बन्दूक पीठ पर, मर्द के लिबास में थी और उसने बिलकूल एक मर्द की तरह विक्की को अपनी पीठ पर उठाकर घोड़े के ऊपर बिठाया …. वो कोई 40 साल की एक सख्त महिला दिख रही थी, जिसके बाल चाईनीज बाल के जैसे थे और चेहरे पे बहुत सारी झुरियां दिख रही थी और मुखतलिफ रंग के निशान उसकी पेशानी और गाल पर लगाये गए थे. बिलकूल एक आदिवासी जैसी दिख रही थी ….. उसने घोडा दौड़ाया और तेज़ रफ़्तार से घोडा जाने लगा, विक्की पीछे बैठा कभी बाएँ तो कभी दायें लटक रहा था तो उस औरत ने घोड़े को रोक कर एक रस्सी से विक्की को अपने जिस्म से बाँध दिया और फिर घोडा दौड़ाने लगी ……

----------


## xman

कोई डेढ़ घंटे चलने के बाद विक्की को ठण्ड लगने लगी और उसके दोनों पैर थरथराने लगे और उसके दांत भी कंपकपाने लगे …उसकी छाती और पीठ में बहुत दर्द होने लगा और चलना मुश्किल लगने लगा …… वो ज़मीन पर गिरने ही वाला था की अचानक पता नहीं किधर से एक घुड सवार एकाएक  उसके सामने आ गया और ताजुब की बात यह थी की घोड़े पर सवार एक मर्द नहीं औरत थी …. उस  ने विक्की के डगमगाते क़दमों को दूर से देख लिया था और उसकी मदद के लिए आ रही थी तेज़ी से …. जल्दी से वो घोड़े से उतरी, एक शिकारी लिबास में थी, बन्दूक पीठ पर, मर्द के लिबास में थी और उसने बिलकूल एक मर्द की तरह विक्की को अपनी पीठ पर उठाकर घोड़े के ऊपर बिठाया …. वो कोई 40 साल की एक सख्त महिला दिख रही थी, जिसके बाल चाईनीज बाल के जैसे थे और चेहरे पे बहुत सारी झुरियां दिख रही थी और मुखतलिफ रंग के निशान उसकी पेशानी और गाल पर लगाये गए थे. बिलकूल एक आदिवासी जैसी दिख रही थी ….. उसने घोडा दौड़ाया और तेज़ रफ़्तार से घोडा जाने लगा, विक्की पीछे बैठा कभी बाएँ तो कभी दायें लटक रहा था तो उस औरत ने घोड़े को रोक कर एक रस्सी से विक्की को अपने जिस्म से बाँध दिया और फिर घोडा दौड़ाने लगी ……

----------


## xman

विक्की को होश आया तो एक छोटी सी झोंपड़ी में एक खटिया पर पाया अपने आप को और बहुत सारे छोटे छोटे लड़के बिना कमीज़ के, जिनके कमर पर हरे पटियों को एक रस्सी में बांधा गया था उन के प्राइवेट पार्ट्स को ढकने के लिए. विक्की ने महसूस किया की उसके कंधे से वो लकड़ी निकाल दी गयी है और घास फूस को पीस कर उसके ज़ख़्म पर लगाया गया है और कुछ कड़वा सा उसकी जीभ पर महसूस हो रहा था जिस से उसको पता चला की उसको कुछ काढ़ा पिलाया गया होगा …. लड़के हंस रहे थे उसको जागे हुए देख कर और पता नहीं किस जुबान में उन लोगों ने चिलाकर किसी को बुलाया उधर …..


एक बहुत खुबसूरत , जवान लड़की आई वहां जिस के बाल में पत्ते और फूल बुंधे गए थे और जिसकी सिर्फ छाती पर कपडा लपेटा गया था और कमर से लेकर जाँघों तक किसी जानवर की खाल का बनाया हुवा स्किर्ट की तरह कुछ बांधा हुवा था प्राइवेट पार्ट्स को ढकने के लिए.


लड़की ने आते ही विक्की के सर पर हाथ फेरते हुए पता नहीं किस जुबान में कहा, “अनी मिन्नी” विक्की को हंसी आई और कहा, “क्या ? मैं नहीं समझा !” लड़की आराम से उसके बाजू के निचे अपनी हथेली को डालकर उसका तापमान लिया और कहा, “अनो मन्नो नीना!” विक्की उसको बहुत हेरानी से देखते हुए बोला, “अरे मेरी माँ, मैं किस दुनिया में आ गया हूँ? तुम इसी देश के वासी हो सब ? क्या मैं मर गया तुम सब अपसरायें हो क्या? मैं स्वर्ग में हूँ क्या या यह नरक है?!!”

----------


## xman

कुछ देर बाद वो सरदारनी आई जिसने विक्की को उठाकर यहाँ तक लायी थी. बहुत कड़क जान थी वो. बिलकूल कुछ नहीं बोलती ना हंसती थी …. बस नज़रों से इशारा करती थी. वहां के सब लोग उसकी नज़रों के इशारे समझते थे. पता नहीं क्या इशारा किया उसने की सब लड़के अचानक आये और विक्की की खटिया के ऊपर आये और सब ने मिलकर विक्की को जकड़ा, किसी ने उसके पैरों को दबाया तो किसी ने उसके हाथ दबाये और उस लड़की ने कुछ कड़वा विक्की के मुंह में डाला पीने को … विक्की खांसने और थूकने लगा मगर सरदारनी विक्की के सामने इस तरह खड़ी होकर गुस्से भरी नज़रों से देखने लगी की विक्की को चुप चाप उस बहुत ही कडवी दवा को पीना पड़ा …. तक़रीबन एक लीटर गले के निचे उतारना था और वो लड़की मुस्काते हुवे पिलाती चली जा रही थी और विक्की को नाक दबाकर पीना पड़ रहा था …..


बस थोड़ी देर बाद विक्की को चक्कर सा आया और सो गया …..

----------


## xman

उधर इंस्पेक्टर खान उस दिन घर पर था जब उसकी छोटी बहन, फरहीन टीवी के सामने बैठी सीरियल देख रही थी और खान की बीवी चाय सर्व कर रही थी की अचानक टीवी पे न्यूज़ आया:…….
 एक लेडी रिपोर्टर कह रही थी:


“येही वो जगह है जहाँ से विक्की, उर्फ़ विक्रम जोशी ने छलांग लगाई और लापता हो गया. पुलीस का कहना है की पुलीस के 8 कुत्तों ने जान गवाई यहीं से विक्की के पीछे छलांग लगाते हुवे ……..”


तब तक फरहीन चिल्लाई, “भाई भाई यह तो आप का केस है ना बोलो ना भाई विक्की से मैं कब से मिलना चाह रही हूँ मगर आप ने ऐसे मौका आते हुए भी मुझे नहीं मिलने दिया, अब क्या हुआ होगा भाई?
 कहाँ गया होगा विक्की भाई ? मैं उस से कैसे मिलूंगी भाई बोलो ना !!” फरहीन नखरे कर रही थी अपने खान भाई के साथ तो खान ने अपनी बीवी से कहा, “तुम्ही समझाओ इसको 18 साल की हो गयी है मगर छोटे बच्चों  जैसा व्यवहार करती है ….. मैं कैसी उलझन में हूँ इस केस को लेकर और इसको उस से मिलने को पड़ी है !”


फिर खान ने टीवी की तरफ देखते हुए कहा, “मगर ये मीडिया वाले कैसे वहां पहुँच गए? कौन लेगया उन लोगों को उस घने जंगल में ? क्या क्या करते रहते हैं यह मीडिया वाले इनका बस चले तो यह लोग पाताल में भी चले जाये सनसंनी खबर के लिए ….” तब तक फरहीन फिर मुंह बनाते हुए बोली अपने भाई जान से, “कमाल है भाई मैंने आप से इतनी रिक्वेस्ट की के विक्की को कोर्ट लेजाने से पहले मुझसे मिलवा दो तो आप ने कहा था
 कोर्ट से आने के बाद मिल लेना, मगर अब तो वो फरार हो गया कैसे मिलूंगी उस से मैं ? अपने दोस्तों को क्या बताउंगी अब ? मैं मोबाइल से उसका फोटो लेती और खुद की फोटो उसके साथ खिंचवाती …. अच्छा हुवा भाग गया नहीं तो पता नहीं कोर्ट क्या फैसला करता उस बेकुसूर के लिए …….”


खान अपनी मासूम बहन के चेहरे को ऐसे देख रहा था जैसे उसको कोई सुराग मिल गाया हो ….

----------


## xman

इंस्पेक्टर खान फरहीन को देखते हुए कुछ सोच रहा था ….. फिर अपने मोबाइल फ़ोन से सब-इंस्पेक्टर राठोड को कॉल किया और जो बातचीत हुयी सुनाई दी गयी फरहीन को जो अपने भाई को ही देख रही थी किसी सवाल के इंतज़ार में क्यूँ की वो बात करते वक़्त भी फरहीन के चेहरे पर ही देखते हुए बात कर रहा था,


“हाँ इस वक़्त पुलीस स्टेशन में हूँ? ह्म्म्म…. क्या तुमने मीडिया वालों को उस जगह का पता बताया? नहीं तो. फिर वे लोग कैसे पहुंचे वहां? अच्छा अच्छा हेलीकाप्टर स्क्वेड वालों का काम है, तो हेलीकाप्टर से मीडिया वाले अब सफ़र कर रहे हैं ख़बरों के लिए वाह क्या बात है …. अच्छा मैं तुम को कोई आधे घंटे में फ़ोन करता हूँ एक ज़रूरी बात का पता चला है अभी …..”
यह कहकर खान अपनी बहन के करीब गया और पुछा, “फरहीन मेरा मेमोरी ज़रा रिफ्रेश करो ये बता कर की ये विक्की तुम्हारी किस दोस्त का करीबी फ्रेंड है?”


तो फरहीन ने आराम से अपने बड़े भाई से कहा, “अरे भाई आप भी पुलीस होकर छोटी छोटी बातें भूल जाते हो, रश्मि की फ्रेंड है ये देखो संजना, विक्की और संजना की फोटो एक साथ, मैंने रश्मि के मोबाइल से ये लिया है.” 


खान फरहीन की मोबाइल लेकर उस तस्वीर को देखता है तब तक उसकी बीवी भी मोबाइल पर झांकते हुवे कहती है, “आप को याद है कोई एक महीने पहले फरहीन ने कहा था की एक फंक्शन में विक्की और संजना आये थे और ये कितनी खुश हो रही थी उस दिन ?”

----------


## xman

खान ख्यालों में कुछ खोये हुवे सर हिलाया और फरहीन को मोबाइल लोटाते हुए कहा, “इस फोटो को मेरे मोबाइल पर भेजो ज़रा” फरहीन ने मोबाइल लेते हुए कहा, अपने मोबाइल का ब्लूटूथ ऑन कीजिये भाई …..”


फिर खान जल्दी से उठा और फरहीन का हाथ पकड़ कर अपनी तरफ खींचते हुवे ये कहते चलने लगा, “अभी चलो इसी वक़्त उस रश्मि के यहाँ मुझे उस से ज़रूरी सवाल करने है, चलो चलो जल्दी …..” और फरहीन जाने लगी यह कहते हुवे, “मैं उसको फ़ोन करके बता दूं की हम उसके यहाँ आ रहे हैं …” मगर खान ने मन किया और ड्राइव करने लगा.


रश्मि के घर, लोज में सब बैठे थे और सब बिलकूल खामोश हो गए रश्मि के बयान के बाद. रश्मि अपने आँखों से बहे आंसुवों को रह रह कर पूंछ रही थी. रश्मि के पापा ने भी कहा, 


“मैं बिलकूल कभी भी यकीन नहीं कर सकता जो इल्जाम लगाया गया है विक्रम जोशी पर. दोनों भाई बहन हमारे रश्मि बिटिया के कितने अच्छे दोस्त थे और हमारे यहाँ अक्सर आया करती थी संजना बेटी. कुछ बात होती तो हमको ज़रूर पता चलता. सब अफवाएं हैं और सरासर झूठा इल्जाम लगाया गया हैं, यह आप का काम है खान साहब की झूठ को सामने लायें क्या कर रही हैं आप की पुलीस फ़ोर्स भला? एक मासूम इंसान को फरार होने पर मजबूर किया और अब शायद फरार होने के जुर्म में उस पर और भी सख्ती की जाएगी ये भी कोई बात हुई!”


खान ने जाने की इजाज़त लेते हुवे फरहीन को हाथ से पकडे घर से निकलने की कोशिश में था ये जवाब देते हुवे रश्मि के पापा को, 
“मुझे भी पता है की वो बेक़सूर है साहब, मगर फैसला सुनना तो जज का काम है, और अभी तो प्रोविजनल चार्ज है उस पर इसीलिए बिना हथकड़ी के कोर्ट ले जाया गया था और अभी तक केस बना ही नहीं था और वो फरार हो गया. पुलीस ने अभी तक पूरी छान बिन तक नहीं की है, फोरेंसिक लैब से सभी रिपोर्ट्स अभी तक नहीं आये हैं और डॉक्टर का रिपोर्ट भी आना बाकी है. कौन सब मनिपुलेट कर रहा है ये कोई नहीं समझ पा रहा है …… जो बयान विक्की ने दिया था हमको तो सही लगा मगर उस में कुछ कमी है, कुछ बातें हैं जो उस ने हम को बताया ही नहीं मगर क्यूँ ये हम नहीं समझ पाए, इसीलिए उस पर भी शक किया जा रहा है ……”

----------


## xman

तब तक अपनी कार के पास पहुँच गए थे खान और फरहीन फिर खान ने रश्मि से कहा, “तुम कुछ देर बाद पुलीस स्टेशन आ सकती हो प्लीज तुम्हारा बयान लेना है प्लीज़ .” रश्मि ने कहा की आ जायेगी एक घंटे के बाद.


घर लौटते वक़्त खान ने राठोड को फ़ोन करके बताया की रश्मि आयेगी वहां और उस से कोई भी बयान नहीं लेंगे जब तक खान खुद वहां नहीं आ जाते और राठोड से रश्मि को वेट करने के लिए कहा. 


राठोड ने फ़ोन रखते हुवे अपने सर को खुजाया और एक फ़ोन लगाया किसी को और एक कोने में जाकर बात करने लगा धीरे धीरे.


जंगल के वे जंगली लोग विक्की का ख्याल रख रहे थे, और विक्की उठकर उस झोंपड़े के बाहर चल फिर रहा था उस के चारों तरफ वे लोग घूम रहे थे उसको ऊपर से निचे तक देखते हुवे. विक्की परेशान और दुखी दिख रहा था और एक ऊंचाई पर बैठी वो सरदारनी विक्की की मानसिक स्तिथि को समझने की कोशिश कर रही थी. कंधे का घाव भर रहा था और दर्द कम था बुखार भी उतर गया था और विक्की जाना चाहता था और ऊपर सरदारनी को देखते हुवे कहा, “मुझे वापस जाना है. मुझे बहुत ज़रूरी काम है.” हाथों के इशारे से विक्की समझाते हुवे सरदारनी से बातें कर रहा था और बाकी के लोग विक्की को देख कर हँस रहे थे. कुछ जवान लड़कियां और लड़के विक्की के चारों तरफ फिर रहे थे और उसको घुर रहे थे. विक्की बहुत हेंडसम था और लड़कियां उसको प्यार भरी नज़रों से देख रही थी.


सरदारनी विक्की का इशारा और बातें समझ गयी और निचे उतर कर विक्की को एक घोड़े पर बैठने को कहा और खुद अपने घोड़े पर सवार हुई और विक्की को उसे फोल्लो करने का इशारा किया. कुछ दूर तक वे लड़के और लड़कियां उसके घोड़े के पीछे पीछे दौड़ते हुए आये और हाथ से बाय भी किया. कुछ ओर दूर निकलने के बाद एक मोड़ पर विक्की ने चार पहेलवान मर्दों को देखा जो सरदारनी के आगे झुके उसके गुजरने पर. वे पहेलवान ज़बरदस्त हथियारों से लेस थे और जैसे उस बस्ती के सिक्यूरिटी गार्डस हो. फिर कुछ और दूरी पर और भी वैसे ही पहेलवान बड़े बड़े आदमी दिखाई दिए विक्की को सब हथियारों से लेस थे … जंगल के हथियार, कोई बन्दूक या गोली नहीं …

----------


## xman

तक़रीबन एक घंटे के घुड दौड़ के बाद सरदारनी रुकी और विक्की को रुकने का इशारा किया और एक अजीब चीख लगाई एक जगह पहुंचकर. तब कोई 10 घुड सवार आये सरदारनी के पास और झुक क़र उसको सलाम किया सब ने. सरदारनी ने उन में एक को इशारा करते हुवे विक्की के पास आने को कहा. तो वो आदमी अपने घोड़े को विक्की के घोड़े के पास लाकर खड़ा हुआ और 
विक्की से कहा, “कौन हो तुम और कहाँ जाना है तुम्हें?” 


विक्की उस आदमी को हेरानी से देखते हुए कहा, “शुक्र है की कोई तो मेरे जैसे बोलता है, मैं तो समझ नहीं पा रहा था की कैसे सब को अपनी बात समझाऊं! मुझे यकीन नहीं हो रहा की हमारे देश में ऐसे लोग भी रहते है 
जंगल की इतनी गहराई में ….” उस आदमी ने कड़क आवाज़ में फिर कहा, “जो तुम से पुछा गया उसका जवाब दो नहीं तो जान से मार दिए जाओगे.”


तो विक्की ने कहा, “मैं पुलीस से भगा हुवा एक मुजरिम हूँ, मुझ पर झूठा आरोप लगाया गया है. मैं बहुत अमीर हूँ और तुम लोगों को बहुत पैसा दे सकता हूँ, तुम लोगों की मदद कर सकता हूँ ज़रुरत के सामान दिलवा सकता हूँ. मगर मुझे बहुत ही ज़रूरी काम करना है प्लीज मुझे जाने दिया जाए मैं वापस आकार तुम लोगों को बहुत इनाम दूंगा.”

----------


## xman

तब उस आदमी ने सरदारनी को अपनी जुबान में बात बतायी जो विक्की ने कहा. सरदारनी मुस्काई और पता नहीं क्या कहा और वापस जाने लगी. तो बाकी के जो लोग थे वे सब विक्की को पहरा करने लगे जिस तरफ से वहां से निकलने का रास्ता था. ओर उस आदमी ने विक्की से कहा, “हम तुमको उस जगह तक साथ देंगे जहाँ से ट्रेन गुज़रती है जंगलों के बीच. वहां से तुम अकेले वापस जाओगे या तो ट्रेन पर कूद कर या जेइसे भी जा सको. वापस तो कोई यहाँ नहीं आता पर अगर तुम आना चाहो तो आ सकते हो, मगर अगर पुलीस या किसी और के साथ आये तो जंगल के अन्दर दाखिल होने से पहले ही मार दिए जाओगे.”


विक्की ने उस आदमी से कहा, “आप लोगों ने मेरी मदद की तो मैं क्यूँ आप लोगों के बारे में किसी को बताऊंगा भला ? वैसे क्या आप लोग हमेशा से यहाँ रहते हैं ? और सब लोग क्यूँ हमारी जुबान नाहीं बोलते ?” तो उस आदमी ने जवाब दिया, “मैं और बहुत सारे लोग यहाँ पर भागे हुए कैदी हैं. और बाकी के लोग सब यहीं के बाशिंदे हैं. अब जो यहाँ इस जंगल में पैदा होगा और पाला पोसा जायेगा तो वो क्या बनेगा? जंगली ही ना ? जिस ने यहाँ जनम लिया और कभी बाहर की दुनिया नहीं देखी वो कैसे कोई और जुबान बोलेगा ? बहुत सारे लोग तुम्हारी तरह पुलीस से भागते हुए यहाँ आ जाते हैं और इस टोली में उसका स्वागत किया जाता है, फिर कितने इसी ग्रुप में  होकर रह जाते हैं. तुम अपना वादा म़त भूलना अगर सच में अमीर हो तो. हम सबको ऐसे मदद का इंतज़ार रहता है. सरदारनी ने तुमको जाने की छुट इसी लिए दी की उसको तुम पर भरोसा आया, उसको लगा की तुम नेक और सही इंसान हो वर्ना वो किसी पर भरोसा नहीं करती, जान से मार डालती है! हम सब तुम्हारे साथ है क्यूँ की सरदारनी का हुक्म है. हम को कल ही सब खबर मिल गयी थी तुम्हारे आने के बारे में और हम सब चौकने थे कल से और इस इंतज़ार में थे की कहीं तुम्हारे पीछे कोई और न आया हो …. अब हम को यकीन है की तुम किसी हादसे से यहाँ पहुँचे हो.”

----------


## Mr_perfect

जबरदस्त है...

----------


## shashi009

*बहुत ही दिलचस्प कहानी है दोस्त, इतना पढकर ही मजा आज्ञा.....आगे भी आएगा, ऐसा लग रहा है. +++++ रेपो पॉइंट*

----------


## xman

> *बहुत ही दिलचस्प कहानी है दोस्त, इतना पढकर ही मजा आज्ञा.....आगे भी आएगा, ऐसा लग रहा है. +++++ रेपो पॉइंट*





> जबरदस्त है...


आप दोस्तों का इस सूत्र पर स्वागत है और शुक्रिया भी

----------


## xman

तब तक रेल की पटरी नज़र आई और उस आदमी ने विक्की को एक अजीब सी सूखे बम्बू से बनी छोटा सा बांसुरी जैसी चीज़ दी और कहा, “जब भी कभी वापस आओ तो इसको जोर से बजाना ऐसे ” …… उसने उसको बजाकर विक्की को बताया और वापस बजाने को कहा. उस से एक बहुत गहरी, और बहुत दूर तक सुनाई देने वाली आवाज़ आई जो जंगल के दुसरे कोने तक सुनाई दिया होगा … लगा के किसी बड़े पक्षी की आवाज़ आ रही हो …… तब विक्की ने कहा, “देखो मैं ऐसे भी सीटी बजा कर तुम लोगों को अपने आने की खबर दे सकता हूँ ….” और विक्की ने अपने उँगलियों को जुबां के निचे करके जोर से सीटी बजाई और वे लोग हंस पड़े ….


विक्की ने उस छोटे से बांसुरी जैसी चीज़ को जेब के अन्दर रख लिया और उन लोगों ने उसका घोडा अपने पास ले लिया … और विक्की अति हुई ट्रेन के तरफ जाने लागा….


वे लोग वापस चले गए जब देखा के विक्की ने कैसे भी करके ट्रेन पर चढ़ गया ……

----------


## xman

12 घंटों के बाद.


विक्की किसी अंजान शहर के एक टेलीफोन बूथ से फ़ोन पर बात कर रहा था:
-“माथुर साहब, क्या आप के पास पुलीस आया था?”


- “कौन?”


- “आप धीरे से बात कीजिये ना, क्या पुलीस आया था वहां?”


-“विक्की बेटा तुम्ही हो ना? कहाँ हो बेटा?”




- “ओफो माथुर साब मेरा नाम मत पुकारो मेरे पास वक़्त नहीं है, जवाब दीजिये क्या पुलीस आई थी वहां?”


- “नहीं बेटा, पुलीस आई तो नहीं थी, हाँ इंस्पेक्टर खान का फ़ोन आया था और शायद आज या कल वो ज़रूर आयेगा इधर.”




- “माथुर साब मेरी बात ग़ौर से सुनिए प्लीज और कोई भी ग़लती मत करना. जो भी कहूँ बिलकुल वोही करना.”


- “ठीक है बोलो बेटा”




- “क्या वहां का फ़ोन कॉल टैप हो रहे हैं?”


- “नहीं बेटा अब तक तो नहीं मगर खान के आने के बाद हो भी सकता है”




- “अंकल 2 उनरजिस्टर सिमकार्ड लेटेस्ट मोबाइल के साथ चाहिए मुझे और 5 लाख रुपये जितनी जल्दी हो सके.”


- “हो जाएगा बेटा.”


- “आप मुझको इस एड्रेस पर मिलना, बहुत सावधानी के साथ निकलना, कहीं पुलीस के लोग आप पर नज़र ना रख रहे हों तो मुसीबत हो जाएगी और मेरा प्लान फ़ैल हो जायेगा.”




- “सुनो बेटा, मैं तो बिलकूल होंशियारी से काम करूँगा, मगर एक बात है. जब मैं उस जगह पर पहुंचू जहाँ तुम बुला रहे हो, तो मैं कार से निकलते वक़्त अपने चश्मे को निकाल कर रुमाल से पूछूँगा. तब समझ लेना के कोई प्रॉब्लम है और तुम मुझसे नहीं मिल सकते हो. और अगर कोई प्रॉब्लम नहीं होगा तो मैं चश्मा नहीं निकालूँगा बिलकूल. समझ गए बेटा?”




- “वाह माथुर अंकल आप तो बड़े होंशियार हो, ठीक है मैं समझ गया.”


- “मैं आर्मी में था बेटा कुछ तो ट्रिक्स का पता है मुझे भी.”




- “ओके अंकल, मैं वैट करूँगा ठीक 3 बजे आप पहुँचने की कोशिश करना प्लीज.”


- “ओके ठीक है, अगर कुछ मिनट लेट या पहले आया तो भी ठीक समझना, सब से अहम बात चश्मे का निकालना और रुमाल से पोंछना होगा याद रहे तब खतरा है.”




- “ओके अंकल, थैंक्स, आई विल इम्पेटेटली वैट फॉर यू हियर.”


- “मगर सुनों तुम बिलकूल छुप कर रहना, तुम्हारा हाल मीडिया वालों ने टीवी और प्रेस में बहुत उछाले हुवे हैं सब को तुम्हारी तस्वीर का पता है, चेहरा छुपा कर रखना, 100 किमी की दूरी पर हो फिर भी वहां के लोग भी तो टीवी देखते होंगे ना?”




- “आप फिक्र मत करो रखता हूँ सी यू सून अंकल जी बाय.”

----------


## xman

इनस्पेक्टर राठोड़ कुछ परेशान लग रहा था और यहाँ से वहाँ चल फिर रहा था पुलीस स्टेशन में कभी इसको तो कभी किसी को फोन करते हुवे और बार बार बाहर देख रहा था…. बेशक रश्मि का इंतेज़ार करते हुवे. और एक बार खुद बड़बड़ाया,“ओह नो! कहीं यह लड़की ख़ान के मौजूदगी में ना आ टपक पड़े! ओह गोड उस को ख़ान के आने से पहले भेज देना प्लीज़….” राठोड़ कभी पुलीस स्टेशन के अंदर तो कभी बाहर अंगने में आते जाते दिखाई दे रहा था रास्ते पर देखते हुवे और सॉफ दिखाई दे रहा था के वो किसी का इंतेज़ार कर रहा है…..


कोई आधे घंटे के बाद ख़ान की गाड़ी आती हुई दिखाई दि राठोड़ को, और उस का चेहरा पसीना पसीना हो गया उस का दिल ज़ोरों से धड़क रहा था मगर ठीक उसी वक़्त एक दूसरी कार रुकी जिस में से रश्मि निकली और अपने सामने इनस्पेक्टर राठोड़ को देख कर मुस्कुराते हुवे बोली, “अरे राठोड़ साब आप भी इसी स्टेशन में हो तब तो ख़ान साहिब का काम आसान हो जाएगा……” राठोड़ ने मुड़कर पहले ख़ान को देखा जो अपनी गाड़ी को पार्किंग स्लॉट पर पार्क कर रहा था, फिर रश्मि को घबराए हुवे देख कर राठोड़ ने अपने उंगली को होंठों से दबाते हुवे, “श्शss” कहा रेशमी को और जल्दी से उस को एक तरफ ले जाते हुवे फूस फूस उस से कुछ कहा काफ़ी देर तक. रश्मि बहुत हेरान नज़रों से राठोड़ को सुन रही थी, और उस की सभी बातों को सुनने के बाद मुस्कुराइ और कहा, “अच्छा मैं समझ गयी, आप फिकर मत करो मैं ऐसा बिहेव करूँगी के आप को पहली बार मिल रही हूँ आप अंदर जाइए….”


इनस्पेक्टर ख़ान अपनी कार पार्क करने के बाद एक दूसरे दरवाज़े से पुलीस स्टेशन में दाखिल हुवा तब तक सामने से राठोड़ भी अंदर गया. और उस के बाद रश्मि ने ख़ान के ऑफीस का दरवाज़ा खटखटाते अंदर दाखिल होने की इजाज़त माँगी. तुरंत ख़ान खड़ा हो गया अपनी सीट से और दरवाज़े के तरफ बढ़ते हुवे रश्मि का स्वागत किया.


रश्मि बैठ गयी तो ख़ान ने राठोड़ को बुलवाया और इंट्रोड्यूस किया एक दूसरे से दोनों को. राठोड़ और रश्मि ऐसे मिले जेसे एक दूसरे को नहीं पहचानते हो. और ख़ान ने राठोड़ से कहा रश्मि का बयान रेकॉर्ड किया जाए और किसी को अंदर नहीं आने दिया जाए किसी भी हाल में.


रश्मि, संजना की गहरी दोस्त थी जो एक ही कॉलेज की स्टूडेंट्स थी. और संजना जोशी, विक्रम जोशी की बहन थी. इस लिए की संजना और रश्मि बहुत करीबी दोस्त थी, तो ज़ाहिर है के रश्मि को उस के बारे में बहुत कुछ पता है; और अपनी बहन को जब कभी विक्रम रश्मि के यहाँ लेने को जाता था तो वो भी रश्मि के परिवार से घुल मिल गया था. अक्सर कॉलेज के बाद संजना रश्मि के घर चली जाती थी और दोनों मिलकर कॉलेज के काम किया करती थी और कई बार तो संजना रश्मि के घर ही सो जाती थी और सुबह-सुबह अपने भाई को फोन करके उसको वापस घर लेजाने के लिए बुलाती थी. विक्की को इस बात से इनकार नहीं था के उसकी बहन रश्मि के यहाँ रहे क्यूँ के वो खुद घर बहुत लेट वापस आया करता था जिन दिनों काम ज्यादा होता था. मगर जब विक्की फ्री होता था तब संजना एक पल भी विक्की से दूर नहीं रहती थी……


रश्मि ने कोई डेढ़ घंटे तक इनस्पेक्टर ख़ान और राठोड़ के सामने अपना बयान रेकॉर्ड करवाया. ख़ान रश्मि को घूर्र रहा था उस के बात चीत के दौरान और कुछ ना कुछ अपने तरफ से जोड़ने करने की कोशिश में लगा हुवा था. रह रह कर बीच में ख़ान ने कुछ सवाल भी किए रेशमी से जिसका जवाब भी रेकॉर्ड किया गया. ख़ान के पूछने पर के क्या वो विक्की की गर्लफ्रेंड थी तो रेशमी ने हँसते हुवे जवाब दिया के नहीं विकी उसको भी बहन मानता है.


रश्मि को जाने दिया गया और ख़ान ने राठोड से पूछा, “क्या तुम्हारे ख़याल से उससने सब सच कहा?” तो राठोड़ ने कहा, “मुझे तो सब 100% सच लगा रहा है. कितनी सीधी साधी लड़की है यार, सब सॉफ सॉफ बता गयी जो मालूम था उसको.” ख़ान ने सर हिल्लाते हुवे रेकॉर्डेड टेप को अपने साथ लिया और घर वापस चला गया. घर जाकर वो रश्मि की आवाज़ को बार बार फिर से सुन रहा था, जेसे वो कुछ जानने की कोशिश कर रहा हो या कुछ तलाश कर रहा था रश्मि के बयानात में.

----------


## xman

जिस जगह पर विक्की माथुर साब का इंतेज़ार कर रहा था, वहाँ से सिर्फ़ वो कार को आते हुवे देख सकता था. माथुर साब को कुछ पता नहीं था के विक्की किधर है. विक्की कुछ नर्वस था और चेहरे को एक रुमाल से छुपाया था जेसे उसके दाँत में दर्द हो.... चल फिर रहा था इधर से उधर… उसको इंतेज़ार करना हमेशा से नापस्संद था, मगर अभी उसकी मजबूरी थी वेट करना. बहुत इंतेज़ार के बाद उस्स्को माथुर साब की मर्सिडीस नज़र आई, और विक्की का दिल ज़ोरों से धक धक करने लगा और एक कोने में छुप कर कार के ड्राईवर वाले दरवाज़े पर फोकस करना शुरू किया….. विक्की प्राथना कर रहा था के माथुर साब अपने चश्मे को रुमाल से नहीं पोंछे…… तेज़ दिल की धड़कानों के साथ विक्की ने कार के दरवाज़े पर नज़रें जमाए रखी और उसकी दिल की धड़कनें और तेज़ हुई जब कार का दरवाज़ा खुला और एक पैर बाहर ज़मीन पर पड़ता देखा.... फिर धीरे धीरे माथुर साब बाहर निकले और चारों तरफ देखने लगे….. विक्की कुछ देर और माथुर साब पर नज़रें गाढ़े रखे इस इंतेज़ार में के वो चश्मा ना उतारे….. और कोई 5 मिनिट्स के वेट के बाद विकी धीरे धीरे कार के तरफ चलने लगा…… बढ़ तो रहा था माथुर साब के तरफ फिर भी उसके दिल में एक डर सा था के कहीं कुछ लफड़ा ना हो जाए….. मगर जेसे ही माथुर साब ने उसको देखा तो अपने बाहों को फैला दिया विक्की को बाहों में लेने के लिए और विक्की ने अपने कदमों की रफ़्तार को तेज़ करते हुवे माथुर साब के बाहों में गया और एक दूसरे के गले मिले दोनों…ऐसा लग रहा था के एक बाप अपने बेटे को सीने से लगा रहा था…. माथुर साब कोई साठ (60) के उमर के थे और विक्की उसके सीने लगते ही रो पड़ा…….


माथुर साब विक्की की पीठ थपथपाते हुवे बोले, “रो मत, मत रो अब तुमको बहुत हिम्मत से काम लेना है…तुमने फरार हो कर जो फ़ैसला किया है और जिस मक़सद से फरार हुवा उस मक़सद को पूरा कर… मैं तेरे साथ हूँ और रहूँगा…मैं तो क्या पूरा स्टाफ तेरे साथ है…….”


दोनों कार के अंदर बैठे और माथुर साब मर्सिडीस को एक पार्किंग में ले गए और दोनों ने कुछ देर तक बातें कि. जो दो मोबाइल फोन्स अन-रजिस्टर्ड सिम के साथ विक्की ने मगवाये थे, उस में से एक उस ने अपने पास रखा और एक माथुर साब को अपने साथ रखने को कहा ताकी वो उस से कम्यूनिकेट कर सके ज़रूरत पड़ने पर. उसने कहा के ओफीस के फोन्स टैप होने लगेंगे इस लिए उस मोबाइल पर ही बातें कर सकते हैं…… माथुर साब ने एक बेग दिया जिस में 5 लाख रुपय थे और पूछा के कहाँ ठहरेगा रात को? तो विक्की ने कहा, “एक बड़ी 250 सीसी की मोटरसाइकल किराये पर लेगा और वापस जंगल में जाएगा कुछ दिनों के लिए और वहीं प्लान बनाएगा अपने काम को पूरा करने के लिए.”


माथुर साहब विकी का मॅनेजर थे. विकी के पापा का बहुत बड़ा और फैला हुवा बिज़्नेस था इंटरनॅशनल लेवल का. विकी उस कंपनी का सीओ/ओनर था क्यूँ के उसके पापा और मम्मी की मौत एक प्लेन क्रॅश में हो गई थी जब एक बिज़्नेस टूर्स से वे वापस आ रहे थे. तब विक्की सिर्फ़ 18 साल का था. माथुर साब उसके पापा का बहुत वफ़ादार मॅनेजर थे, और राजीव जोशी के मौत के बाद माथुर साब ने ही विक्की को बिज़्नेस के बारे में सब कुछ समझाया और पूरा बिज़्नेसमैन बनाया उसके पापा की तरह.


पिछले 7 सालों में विक्की इतना पॉपुलर और सक्सेस्फुल रहा के शहेर की हर लड़की उसकी दीवानी बन गयी क्यूँ की वो कुँवारा था और करोडपति भी तो कई लड़कियाँ उसको ट्रॅप करने के कोशिश में लगी हुई थी. जब कभी भी पार्टीस, डिस्कोज़ या नाइट लाइफ के लिए विकी बाहर जाता तो बहुत सारी लड़कियाँ घेरे रहती थी हमेशा. मीडीया वाले भी हमेशा उसका पीछा करते रहते जब कभी भी विक्की पब्लिक में नज़र आता था. एक हीरो की तरह माशूर था वो अपने शहेर में. मगर विक्की की कोई बुरी आदत नहीं थी सिगरेट और ड्रिंक्स के इलावा. लड़कियों में दिलचस्पी नहीं थी उसको, हाँ कभी कभार कसीनो जाया करता था रातों को. मगर सिर्फ़ कभी कभार. और संजना जोशी विक्की की छोटी बहन थी, वोही जो रश्मि की दोस्त थी…….

----------


## aryansaini88

इस कहानी को पूरा करो भाई अच्छी कहानी है.............

----------


## Krishna

अच्छी कहानी है.............

----------


## cooks0611

Kaha chale gaye xman bhai kahani suruat pe hi chod kar

----------


## hahaha6601

kaha farar ho gaye xman bhai  lagta hain kahani  ka tum par asar jayada ho gaya hainplakiyak

----------


## SatyanashiSatyanashi

Xman bhai aap kahani puri karne ka wada karke kahan frar ho gaye .

----------


## SatyanashiSatyanashi

Adhar men hi chhod diye.

----------


## xman

अपने निजी कार्यों के चलते मुझे समय नहीं मिल पा रहा है परन्तु जल्द ही इसे आगे अपडेट करूँगा ।

----------


## raj#dilse

> अपने निजी कार्यों के चलते मुझे समय नहीं मिल पा रहा है परन्तु जल्द ही इसे आगे अपडेट करूँगा ।


inteha ho gayi intezaar ki

----------


## kamalk718

kahani ki maa bahan mat karo

----------


## mintu.del

एक्स मैन जी,
आप से एक गुजारिश है कि आप किसी भी कहानी को लिखते है  तो आप उसके साथ ओरिगिनल साईट का भी उल्लेख करे ताकि भविष्य में आपका मूड  चेंज हो जाये तो कम से कम हम उस साईट पे जाके कहानी तो पढ़ सकते है..
आपकी उत्तर के प्रतीक्षा में आप का मित्र.

----------


## mintu.del

विक्की  माथुर  साब  के  साथ  कार  में  बैठे  बात  करते  जा  रहा  था  माथुर  साब  ने  उस  से  कहा, "तुम कितने दिनों  तक ऐसे छुपे फिरते रहोगे? एक न एक दिन वे लोग तुमको ट्रेस कर लेंगे बेटा. और तुम बतूत ही मशहूर फिगुरे हो इस लिए कही भी रहो कोई न कोई तुमको पहचान सकता है. वेइसे  अपना  काम  तो  हमारे शहर में करना  है  न  तुमको?” 
विक्की अंकल के बातो को सुनते हुए कुछ सोच रहा था और अचानक कहा, "आपको रफ़ीक हयात याद है अंकल?"
माथुर: "रफ़ीक हयात? कौन वो ड्रामे वाले? हाँ क्यूँ?"
विक्की: "हाँ वही मुझे उससे मिलना होगा."
माथुर: "उस से क्यूँ मिलना होगा?"

विक्की: “वोह  अकेला  इंसान   है  जो  मुझे  कोई  और  रूप  दे  सकता  है. मुझे  भेस  बदलकर  अपने   शेहेर  में  जाना  होगा  ताकि मुझे  कोई  नहीं  पह्ह्चान  सके. और  रफ़ीक   हयात  तो  अपना  आदमी  है, जितनी  एहसान  हम  ने  किया  है  उसके ऊपर वोह ज़रूर मेरा मदद करेगा और किस्सी कोकुछ नहीं बताएगा.”
रफ़ीक हयात एक मके उप मन है जोठेअतरे केलिए काम करता है और एकदम मस्त मेकअप करता है|  वोह इतना कामयाब है केएकबार उस्सने एक एम. एल. ए.  कोएकपार्टी में दिस्गुइसे कियाथा और एम. एल. ए. पब्लिक केबीच रहते हुवे भी नहीं पहचाने गए थे|फिर भी माथुर साब नेविक्की सेकहा,
“बेटा तुम्हारा कद जोहै वोहतुमकोधोका देजाएगा| तुम बहूत ऊंचे हो, पुलिस वालेतुमकोकद सेभी ढूंढेंगे भेस बदलोगे फिर भी तुम्हारे कद की वजह सेतुमपर शक करेंगे" 
विक्की ने कहा, “आप फिकर न करें मैं आप केसामने भी आऊं तो आप मुझको नहीं पहचानोगे  अंकल, अपना  भेस  मैं  खुद  सेलेक्ट  करूँगा और   जो मैं बनना चाहता हूँ वोही बनवाऊंगा अपने  आप कोरफ़ीक से|”
माथुर: “तोउस्सका  नंबर है?”
विक्की: “नहीं है वोह  आप कोमुझे फ़ोन करके देना होगावापस जाते ही.”
माथुर: “ठीक है, पहला काम येही करता हूँ इस अनरजिस्टर्ड सिम सेतुम्हारे लिए.”

----------


## shashi009

कहानी अपडेट के लिए धन्यवाद दोस्त. ++++ रेपो स्वीकार करो और कहानी आगे की पूरी करे.

----------


## sunoanuj

_अरे भाई इस सूत्र को भूल गए क्या बनाने के बाद !_
_कितने दिनों बाद अपडेट किया है !_

----------


## mintu.del

मित्र रेपो देने के लिए धन्यवाद |
सबसे पहले एक प्रार्थना करूँगा आप  लोगो से "कि मै उतना तेजी से अपडेट नहीं दे पाउँगा क्यूंकि मेरे पास टाइम  बहूत कम है. पर रोज थोडा थोडा अपडेट दूंगा"
ये मेरा वादा है.

----------


## mintu.del

और  माथुर  साब  विक्रम   जोशी  को  वहीँ छोड़ कर वापस चले गए| विक्की  उस  ५ लाख रुपये वाले   बैग को लेकर चल दिया. उस ने चंद मोटर सयकिल रेंट करने वालों को कांताक्ट किया उस शहर में जहाँ वो था, और आखिर में उसके पसंद  का एक बड़ा सा हाई स्पीड वाला 250 cc का  यामाहा हायेर किया एक महीने के लिए| तगड़ा पैसा दिया इस लिए हायेर करने वाले ने बिना पहचान के बाइक दे दिया. कुछ कपडे भी ख़रीदे उसने और ज़रुरत का सामान भी. और विक्की फिर उस जंगल के ओर तेज़ रफ़्तार से चल पड़ा उस मोटर सयकिल पर| हाईवे से होकर गया फिर उस तरफ एक कचे रास्ते से  गया जहाँ से ट्रेन गुज़रता है और थोडा तलाश करने के बाद उस जगह पर पहुंचा  जहाँ उन लोगों ने उसको छोडा था. सूरज ढलने वाला था उस  कारण जंगल में अँधेरा सा होने लगा था….विक्की   ने उस छोटा  सा बांसुरी को  बजाया दो तीन दफा और  घोड़ों के आने की आवाज़ सुनाई देने लगा उसको और वो खुश हो गया, उसको लगा की घर  वापस आ गया हो.
इंस्पेक्टर खान रेशमी की रिकॉर्ड की गयी आवाज को बार बार सून रहा था कही कही टेप को rewind  कर के. एक जगह टेप को स्टॉप किया और चार बार  रिविएन्द कर के सुना उसने.
"विक्की एक बहूत कूल इन्सान है. उसको गुस्सा आता ही नहीं कभी संजना हमसे कह रही थी| वो बहूत ठन्डे दिमाग का है और प्यार भरा दिल है उसका|वो किसी किश्म के लफड़े में नहीं पड़ना चाहता था कभी. किसी से कोई बात हुई तो वो बात को रफा दफा कर देता था अक्सर. कभी बहस नहीं पसंद आता था उसको| झगडा तो दूर की बात है वो कभी चिल्लाता भी नहीं था किसी पर, आप उसके स्टाफ से पूछ कर देख लीजियेगा, सब उसको कितना पसंद और प्यार करते है. हाँ बहूत director  ऑफ़ कंपनी है वो, दिमाग से बहूत काम करता है और प्लानिंग में अव्वल है वो"|


"दिमाग से बहूत काम करता है और प्लानिंग में अव्वल है वो"इस  जुमले को उसने बार बार सुना और सोचने लगा खुद से बद्बदते हुए "अगर  प्लानिंग करने में अव्वल है तो वो कुछ न कुछ प्लान कर रहा होगा इस वक्त!  क्या कर रहा होगा अगर जिन्दा बच गया होगा तो वो? कहाँ होगा? खान अपने दिमाग  पर जोर देते हुए अपने लोज में चल रहा था की उसका फ़ोन बजा| फ़ोन पर ACP   रघुवीर गुस्से में उससे पूछा, की आप का घर अब पुलिस स्टेशन बन गया है जनाब?  सुना है के आप किसी के  रिकॉर्ड statement  को अपने साथ ले गए है क्यूँ मई  जान सकता हूँ? 
खान अपने गुस्से को काबू में रखते हुए बोला "Sir  i am working on it !"
रघुवीर  "काम तो इस पे इस पुलिस स्टेशन में भी हो सकता था ! तुम अपने साथ वो  रेकोडिंग अपने साथ ले गए हो आपने मेरे से आर्डर लिया था इसका? और दूसरी तरफ  से फ़ोन कट गया|

----------


## SatyanashiSatyanashi

Friend update kab doge.

----------


## mformeri

ये कहानी का अपडेट यहाँ पर है मेरी कहानी डोट इन

----------


## mintu.del

खान ने एस सर कह कर जोर से चिल्लाया "इस्सकी माँ की तो मैं.....साला कुत्ता  समझता क्या है अपने आप को ये भंड्वा!! घूस देकर ACP बना है आज मै उसकी जगह  पर होता.....निकम्मा है साला कुछ आता है नहीं और मुझको सिखाने चला है बहिन  चोद साला!" खान की बीवी उसके पीछे खड़ी, और उसकी बहन फरहीन दरी हुई एक  दरवाजे के पीछे काप रही थी.
जब खान गुस्से में आता था तो बेकाबू हो जाता  था, उसके गरम मिजाजी की वजह से उसको बहूत मुश्किलो का सामना करना पड़ा है  पुलिस फोर्स में उसको अपने करिएर में. १८ साल से है पुलिस में मगर उसके बाद  ज्वाइन किये हुए लोग आगे बढ़ गए है प्रोमोट होकर; और वो इंस्पेक्टर ही बना  रहा. वो भी उसको बिना वजह ट्रान्सफर किया गया इस स्टेशन से उस स्टेशन तक  ठीक जब वो किसी केश को सुलझाने के करीब होता था. फिर केस की क्रेडिट किसी  नए ऑफिसर को दिया जाता और उसकी प्रोमोट किया जाता था. कई बार ऐसा हुआ उसके  साथ. रघूवीर ने उसके साथ ही ज्वाइन किया था और एक मर्डर केस को सुलझाने में  कामयाब हुआ था, और रिपोर्ट देनी थी, और उस वक़्त रघुवीर ने जल्दी से किसी  MLA से कहलवाकर केस को अपने हाथ में ले लिया, और खान को उस केश से हटा दिया  था,  इस तरह  काम किया खान ने और इनाम मिला रघूवीर को. उस केस के बाद  रघूवीर का प्रोमोसन हुआ और खान का ट्रान्सफर. तबसे खान रघूवीर से नफरत करता  है. और रघूवीर जान बूझ कर खान को नीचा दिखता है जबसे खान उसके निचे काम  करने आया है.
खान की बीवी उसको हौसला देने के लिए मीठी मीठी बाते किये  और उसकी बहन भी धीरे धीरे डरते हुए अपने भाई के पास आयी और उसको गुस्सा  थूकने के लिए कहा.
खान बस उन दोनों के लिए ही हमेशा खामोश हो जाता था और  अपने तकदीर का लिखा समझ कर अपने कैरिएर में हुई नाइंसाफी को स्वीकार कर  लेता था.  
२० मिनट के बाद खान पुलिस स्टेशन में था और रघूवीर जा चूका  था राठौर ने खान से कहा "क्यूँ आया तूँ? तुझे तो पता है की वो सिर्फ तुझी  को डिस्टर्ब करने के लिए ऐसा करता है   ऐसा कई बार किया है उसने, ये सब  सुनते हुए अपने डेस्क के पीछे गया और राठौर को बुलाया.

खान और राठौर का विक्की की कंपनी में स्वागत किया गया, बहूत आलिशान ऑफिस था एकदम हाई-टेक.

माथुर  साब ने उन दोनों को रेसिवे किया और कोई घंटे भर बातें हुई और सबका बयान  रिकॉर्ड किया गया, उसके बाद खान सब मुलाजिमो को एक कमरे में बुला कर सबका  बयान लिया , सबने विक्की की पोजिटिव और एक बहूत ही अच्छा प्रोफाइल दिए.  और जैसे रेशमी ने कहा था वैसा सभी ने कहा "की विकी को कभी गुस्सा करते हुए  नहीं देखा था वो बहूत हंसमुख और प्यारा था वो हमेशा कूल और चेहरे पे हमेशा  मुस्कान रखने वाला आदमी था. 
जब संजना के बारे में पुछा गया तो किसी ने  कहा वो कभी कभी अपने भाई से मिलने आती थी कॉलेज के बाद रेशमी के साथ और  अपने भाई के ऑफिस में काफी वक़्त गुजारती थी. और दोनों भाई बहन साथ में  ऑफिस बंद होने के बाद घर जाया करते थे. उन दोनों के रिश्ते के बारे में खान  ने कई वोर्केर्स से पूछा तो सभी ने कहा की बहूत प्यारा रिश्ता था उनका,  बिलकुल भाई बहन क्या प्यार था, विक्की बहूत चाहता था अपने बहन को और जान दे  सकता था अपने बहन के लिए जब खान ये बयान ले रहा था तो राठौर रुक रुक कर  सुन रहा था खान के चेहरे में देखते हुए और राठौर के चेहरे पे गम और दुःख  दिख रहा था उस समय.      

फिर खान  ने माथुर साहिब से इजाज़त लेकर सभी मुलाज़िमों को एक रूम में इकठा किया और सब से कोल्लेक्टिवेली कुछ सवाल किये राठोड की  हाजिरी में. तब भी सब के जवाब बिलकूल पोजिटिव थे विक्की के लिए. और खान ने यह सवाल पुछा और इस सवाल से राठोड के चेहरे का  रंग  बदला सा लगा…… खान ने पुछा, 
  तो आप सब लोग विक्की पर लगाये गए इल्जामो को सरासर झूट मानते हो और इस के  पीछे किस्सी और वजह या किस्सी का हाथ हाई ये समझते हो? कोल्लेक्टिवेली  सबने कहा "हाँ बिलकुल येही बात है साहिब, आप तलाश कीजिये आप को सच का पता  ज़रूर चलेगा."

----------


## mintu.del

फिर खान ने आखिर और अहम् सवाल किया,
"क्या आप में से किस्सी को भी  विक्की ने कांताक्ट किया है केस सुरु होने के बाद और फरार होने का बाद? अगर  किया है तो सच सच बताएं वर्ना वोह भी मुजरिम समझा जायेगा और केस में उसको  भी शामिल किया जायेगा, सबने कहा नहीं और कई लोगो ने कहा "साहब हम सब तो  चाहते हैं के वो हमें कांताक्ट करें और हमको पता  चले को वो सही सलामत है.  वो हमारे लिए खुदा है. हम सब उससके बन्दे है. वो मालिक है हम उसके पुजारी  है. हम उसके बदौलत जिंदा हैं और हमको बेहद ख़ुशी होगी के वो हमको कांताक्ट  करें या अपने अक झलक दिखा दें......" ये सुनकर खान की आँखे नम हो गयी और  राठौर से कहा "लेट'स गो राठौर."

बिल्डिंग से निकलते वक़्त, खान सिक्यूरिटी गार्ड के पास रुका और पूछा, "तुम को क्या कहना है विक्की के बारे में?" 
गार्ड  ने कहा , "क्या कहें सर जी, बड़े लोगों के बड़े शौख होते हैं हम क्या कह  सकते हैं? वैसे ये उन् का जाती मामला है, संजना बहुत हॉट थी सर जी  हेहेहेहे"  

राठौर ने अपने हाथ उठाया उस गार्ड को मरने के लिए उससके इस जवाब पर मगर खान ने राठौर के हाथ को रोका और गार्ड से कहा, 
"तुम इंसान हो या जानवर?"
और  इंस्पेक्टर और सब इंस्पेक्टर वापस पुलिस स्टेशन चले गए. अपने रूम में खान  उस गार्ड के बात पर गौर कर रहा था. क्यूँ ऐसा कहा उसने? क्या उस्सको कुछ  पता था? क्या वो कुछ कहना चाहता था? राठौर ने क्यूँ उसको मरना चाहा? राठौर  क्योँ इतना तरफदारी करता हाउ विक्की की? या कुछ जनता है वो मगर छुपा रहा  है?? खान अपने दीमाग पर जोर देते हुए उस दिन को याद किया जब विक्की उस दिन  कोर्ट से फरार हुआ था. उस वक़्त तो राठोड ही था विक्की के साथ....खान को  याद आया के राठौर ने कहा था की उसको घर से काल आया था जिस वक़्त  विक्की  गाड़ी से भगा था.....खान ने अपने मोबाइल की बत्तेरी दाद होने का बहाना करते  हुवे राठौर की मोबाइल माँगा एक समस करने के लिए फरहीन को. और अपने डेस्क के  नचे राथोड़े की मोबाइल को लेकर खान उससके कॉल रेगिस्टर चेक करने लगा.  राठौर समझ रहा था की वो SMS कर रहा है.......  
खान का पसीना छुट गया जब  कॉल रेगिस्टर में उस ने देखा के उस किन और उस वक़्त जब कॉल किया गया था तो  वो उससके घर को नहीं बल्कि किस्सी अज्ञात/प्राइवेट नंबर को किया गया  था........खान ने एक नज़र उठाकर राठौर को देखा, फिर एक SMS किया फरहीन को की  उसका बैटरी डाउन है उसको sms ना करें.....
खान ने राठौर को उस्सका  मोबाइल लौटाया उस्सको अजीब नजरो से देखते हुवे और सोच में पद गया की ये  क्या हो रहा है..........राठौर ने क्यूँ झूठ बोला था की उस वक़्त उसके घर  से फ़ोन आया था जब की कोई फ़ोन आया नहीं था बल्कि उस ने खुद फ़ोन किया  था....मगर किसको और क्यूँ? नंबर क्यूँ नहीं है? क्यूँ प्राइवेट लिखा है?  क्या माजरा है. खान अब राठौर पर भी शक करने लगा....

----------


## Shivam jain

स्टोरी बहुत अच्छी है प्लेअसे अपडेट करें

----------


## ankit789

स्टोरी बहुत अच्छी है प्लेअसे अपडेट करें:bear::cup:

----------


## xman

मिडिया वाले बहुत शोर मचा रहे थे बात को उछालते हुवे और कहीं तो वे, लोग पुलिस से बहुत आगे बढ़ गये बात को लेकर। टीवी चॅनल्स वालों ने विक्की के ऑफीस के मुलाज़िमों से भी सवाल किए और कितनों के जवाब लाइव ब्रोडकास्ट किया गया. सब पॉज़िटिव व्यूज दे रहे थे विकी को लेकर मगर जिसस तरह से रिपोर्टर्स सवाल कर रहे थे वह सवाल विकी के खिलाफ होते थे और उस पर चार्ज लगाने की तरह होते थे। ऑफीस के सेक्यूरिटी गार्ड का जवाब टीवी पर बहुत बार दिखाया गया, और रह रह कर दिखाया जा रहा था क्यूंकि उसका जवाब बहुत कॉंट्रोवर्षियल था ।  उस के जवाब को लेकर बहुत सारे लोगों ने बिना बात को जाने बुझे अपनी-अपनी राय बनाने लगे और कितने लोग भी उसकी तरह सोचने लगे ।  रिपोर्टर्स ने ख़ान और राठोड से भी काई बार सवाल किए मगर दोनों ने “नो कोमेंट्स” कहकर उन लोगों से दूर हो गये ।  मगर जब ACP रघुवीर से टीवी वालों ने सवाल किया तो उस  ने तो लम्बा स्टेट्मेंट दिया की पुलिस अपना काम कर रही है और विकी जहाँ भी होगा उसको अपने किए की सज़ा ज़रूर दि जाएगी और वो मुजरिम है पुलिस उसको जल्दी ही पकड़ लेगी ।  उसने ख़ान का नाम दिया और कहा के वोही विकी को सलाखों के पीछे डालेगा।


मगर रिपोर्टर्स ने जब पूछा के विकी का तो अता पता नहीं तो क्या उसको कोई हेल्प कर रहा है या अमीर होने के नाते उसको कोई सुविधा दि जा रही है क़िसी तरह की…। तब ACP  ने गुस्से में कहा के यह सब सवाल ख़ान से किया जाए ।  और कुछ रिपोर्टर्स तो उस जंगल का इमेज दिखाते हुवे अब तक विकी के फरार होने की बात कर रहे थे और पुलिस फोर्स को क्रिटिसाइज़ करते हुवे सवाल किए जा रहे थे के विकी गया कहाँ और क्यूँ उसको नहीं ढुंढा जा रहा? अगर वो गिर कर मर गया हो तो उसकी लाश को पब्लिक के सामने लाने की माँग कर रहे थे ।  केस बहुत सीरीयस हो गया था और टॉक ऑफ द टाउन बन गया था ।  विकी को फरार हुवे 4 दिन हो चुके थे और चारों तरफ हलचल मची हुवी थी उसके केस को लेकर ।  कोई भी और न्यूज़ नहीं बिक रहे थे जितना विकी की केस का न्यूज़ पिछले 6 दिनों में ।  सारे पब्लिक हर रोज़ पेपर में यही पढ़ना चाहते थे के विकी पकड़ा गया की नहीं, की उस पर जो इल्ज़ाम लगा है सही है या गलत ।  क्या उसने ऐसा किया ? क्या वो ऐसा कर सकता है? क्या इसके लिए की वो अमिर है तो उस के लिए सब जाइज़ है? क्या उस के लिए सोसाइटी के रूल्स अलग और आम जनता के लिए अलग से हैं ? पब्लिक ऐसा-ऐसे सवाल उठा रही थी !


और कुछ रिपोर्टर्स जो विकी को पहले से जानते थे तो वह लोग विकी की पॉज़िटिव इमेज दिखा रहे थे अपने चॅनेल्स पर ।  अब टीवी चॅनेल्स के बीच एक किस्म का डिबेट चल रहा था जब एक टीवी चॅनेल विकी के बारे में सही बात करते तो दूसरे चॅनेल्स वाले नेगेटिव सवाल और जवाब करते क्यूँ के फोरेंससिक रिपोर्ट्स विकी के खिलाफ थी और जो तस्वीरें उस हादसे के बाद प्राप्त हुई थी  सब विकी के खिलाफ थे, 100% खिलाफ थे. इसी लिए 90 % लोग विकी को दोषी मानते थे ।  मगर कुछ लोग यह भी कह रहे थे के फोरेन्सिक और डॉक्टर के रिपोर्ट्स को बदला भी गया होगा या खरीदा भी गया होगा विकी को फँसाने के लिए…..

----------


## Lookmaan

तू बेहन..द कहानी सूरू ही मत किया कर
कु...
नियामक जी क्षमा करेँ

----------


## parim6

बढ़िया है ++++

----------


## aktyagis

guru farar ho gaye hai.Sanjna ke sath

----------


## aktyagis

ये नए साल मे जमाने की हर खुशी मिले आपको|
ए बिनती भगवान से, सौ साल की जिन्दगी मिले आपको|| Ab Bahut Ho Chuka.Kahani Ko Aage Badhaiye Bhai.

----------


## dhanrajk75

आगे ........................

----------


## DHARMENDRA

achhi kahaani hai........................

----------


## kajal janu

कहानी अधुरी है अपडेट दे

----------


## pkpasi

लेखक कहानी अधूरी छोडकर फरार हो गए है

----------


## pkpasi

Xman ji aap kha kho gye hai

----------


## xman

सभी दोस्तों की फरमाइश के बाद पेश है आगे का अपडेट.

----------


## xman

विकी माथुर साब के साथ कार में बैठे बात करते जा रहे थे. माथुर साब ने उस से कहा, 


“तुम कितने दिनों तक ऐसे छुपते रहोगे? एक ना एक दिन वह लोग तुमको ट्रेस कर लेंगे बेटा! और तुम बहुत मशहूर हो इस लिए कहीं भी रहो कोई ना कोई तुमको पहचान सकता है…वेसे अपना काम तो हमारे शहर में करना है ना तुमको?”
विकी अंकल के बातों को सुनते हुवे कुछ सोच रहा था और अचानक कहा, “आप को रफ़ीक़ हयात याद है अंकल?”
माथुर: “रफ़ीक़ हयात? कौन वो ड्रामे वाले? हाँ क्यूँ?”


विकी: “हाँ वो ही, मुझे उस से मिलना होगा.”


माथुर: “उस से क्यूँ मिलना होगा?”


विकी: “वो अकेला इंसान है जो मुझे कोई और रूप दे सकता है. मुझे भेष बदलकर अपने शहर में जाना होगा ताकी मुझे कोई नहीं पहचान सके. और रफ़ीक़ हयात तो अपना आदमी है, जितने एहसान हम ने किया है उस के उपर वो ज़रूर मेरी मदद करेगा और किसी को कुछ नहीं बताएगा.”


रफ़ीक़ हयात एक मेकउप मेन है जो थियेटर के लिए काम करता है और एकदम मस्त मेकउप करता है. वो इतना कामयाब है के एक बार उसने एक विधायक को एक पार्टी में डिस्गाइज़ किया था और विधायक पब्लिक के बीच रहते हुवे भी नहीं पहचाने गये थे. फिर भी माथुर साब ने विकी से कहा,


“बेटा तुम्हारा कद जो है वो तुमको धोका दे जाएगा. तुम बहुत ऊँचे हो, पुलिस वाले तुमको कद से भी ढूढ लेंगे, भेष  बदलोगे फिर भी तुम्हारे कद की वजह से तुम पर शक करेंगे”


विकी ने कहा, “आप फिकर ना करें मैं आप के सामने भी आऊँ तो आप मुझको नहीं पहचानोगे अंकल, अपना भेष मैं खुद सेलेक्ट करूँगा और जो मैं बनना चाहता हूँ वोही बनवाऊंगा अपने आप को रफ़ीक़ जी से.”


माथुर: “तो उसका नंबर है?”


विकी: “नहीं है वो आप को मुझे फोन करके देना होगा वापस जाते ही.”


माथुर: “ठीक है, पहला काम यही करता हूँ इस अनरिजिस्टर्ड सिम से तुम्हारे लिए.”


और माथुर साब विक्रम जोशी को वहीं छोड़ कर वापस चले गये. विकी उनसे 5 लाख रुपये वाला बेग को लेकर चल दिए. उसने ने चाँद मोटर साइकिल रेंट करने वालों को कॉंटॅक्ट किया उस शहर में जहाँ वो था, और आख़िर में उसकी पसंद का एक बड़ा सा हाइस्पीड वाला 250 सीसी का यामाहा हायर किया एक महीने के लिए. तगड़ा पैसा दिया इस लिए हायर करने वाले ने बिना आइडेंटिटी के दे दिया.
कुछ कपड़े भी खरीदे उसने और ज़रूरत का समान भी. और विकी फिर उस जंगल की ओर बढ़ा तेज़ रफ़्तार से चल पड़ा उस मोटरसाइकल पर. 
हाइवे से होकर गया फिर उसकी तरफ़ एक कचे रास्ते से गया जहाँ से ट्रेन गुज़रती है और थोड़ी तलाश करने के बाद उस जगह पर पहुंचा जहाँ उन लोगों ने उसको छोड़ा था. सूरज ढालने वाला था उस कारण जंगल में अंधेरा सा होने लगा था….विकी ने उस छोटे से  बाँसुरी को बजाया दो तीन दफ़ा और घोड़ों के आने की आवाज़ सुनाई देने लगी उसको और वो खुश हो गया, उसको लगा के घर वापस आ गया है

----------


## xman

इनस्पेक्टर ख़ान रश्मि की रिकॉर्ड की गयी आवाज़ को बार बार सुन रहा था कहीं कहीं टेप को रीवाइंड कर कर के. एक जगह स्टॉप किया टेप को फिर 4 बार रीवाइंड करके यह सुना उस ने, 


“विकी एक बहुत कूल इंसान है. उसको गुस्सा आता ही नहीं कभी संजना हमेशा कहती रहती थी. वो बहुत ठंडे दिमाग का है और प्यार भरा दिल है उसका. वो क़िसी किस्म के लाफडे में पड़ना नहीं पसंद करता था कभी. 
क़िसी से कोई बात होती तो वो बात को रफ़ा दफा कर देता था अक्सर. कभी डिस्कशन नहीं पसंद था उसको. झगड़ा तो दूर की बात है वो तो क़िसी पर चिल्लाता भी नहीं था कभी. 
आप उसके स्टाफ वालों से पूछ कर देख लीजिएगा, सब उसको कितना पसंद और प्यार करते हैं. हाँ बहुत अच्छा डाइरेक्टर ऑफ कंपनी है वो. दिमाग से बहुत काम करता है और प्लॅनिंग की स्ट्रॅटजी में अव्वल है वो.”


“दिमाग से बहुत काम करता है और प्लॅनिंग की स्ट्रॅटजी में अव्वल है वो.” इस जुमले को ख़ान ने बार बार सुना, और सोचने लगा खुद से बड़बड़ाते हुवे, “अगर प्लॅनिंग करने में अव्वल है तो वो कुछ ना कुछ तो प्लान कर रहा होगा इस वक़्त! क्या कर रहा होगा अगर ज़िंदा बच गया हो तो? कहाँ होगा?” ख़ान अपने दिमाग पर ज़ोर देते हुवे अपने लौंज में चल रहा था की उसका फोन बजा. फोन पर एसीपी रघुवीर गुस्से में उस से पूछा, 


“क्या आप का घर अब पुलिस स्टेशन बन गया है जनाब? सुना है की क़िसी की रेकॉर्ड की गयी स्टेट्मेंट को आप अपने साथ ले गये हैं, क्यूँ मैं जान सकता हूँ?


ख़ान अपने गुस्से को काबू में करते हुवे जवाब दिया, “सिर आई अम वर्किंग ओन इट!”


रघुवीर, “वर्किंग ओन इट तो पुलिस स्टेशन में भी हो सकता था! यु ब्रिंग थ डॅम रेकॉर्डेड स्टेट्मेंट हियर राईट नाउ, इट्स आन ऑर्डर! यू गॉट मी इनस्पेक्टर ख़ान?”और फोन रख दिया.


ख़ान ने “यस सर” कह कर ज़ोर से चिल्लाया, “इसकी मा की तो मैं……. साला कुत्ता, समझता क्या है अपने आपको यह भंडवा!! घूस देकर एसीपी बना है आज मैं उसकी जगह पर होता… निक्कमा है साला कुछ आता नहीं है और मुझको सीखाने चला है बहन*** साला!” ख़ान की बीवी उसके पीछे खड़ी, और उसकी बहन फ़रहीन डरी हुवी एक दरवाज़े के पीछे कांप रही थी.


जब ख़ान गुस्से में आता था तो बेकाबू हो जाता था. उसके गरम मिज़ाज की वजह से उसको पुलिस फोर्स में बहुत मुश्किलों का सामना करना पड़ा है अपने करियर में. 18 साल से पुलिस फोर्स में है मगर उसके बाद ज्वाइन किए हुवे लोग आगे बढ़ गये है प्रमोट होकर; और वो इनस्पेक्टर ही बना रहा. वो भी उसको कई बार बिना वजह ट्रान्स्फर किया गया इस स्टेशन से उस स्टेशन तक ठीक जब वो किसी अहम केस को सुलझाने में कामयाब होते होते रह जाते थे. फिर केस की क्रेडिट किसी और नये ऑफिसरों को दिया जाता और प्रमोट किया जाता था. कई बार ऐसा हुवा उसके साथ. रघुवीर ने तो उसके साथ ही ज्वाइन किया था और एक मर्डर केस को जब ख़ान सुलझाने में कामयाब हुवा था, और रिपोर्ट देनी थी, उस वक़्त रघुवीर ने जल्दी से किसी विधायक से कहलवाकर केस को खुद ले लिया था और ख़ान को उस केस से हटवा दिया था. उस केस के बाद रघुवीर का प्रमोशन हुवा और ख़ान की ट्रान्स्फर. काम किया ख़ान ने और इनाम मिला रघुवीर को. तब से ख़ान रघुवीर से नफ़रत करता है. और रघुवीर जान बुझ कर ख़ान को और भी नीचा दिखता रहता है जब से ख़ान उसके नीचे काम करने आया है.




ख़ान की बीवी उसको हौसला देने के लिए और शांत करने के लिए मीठी मीठी बातें कि उससे और फ़रहीन भी डरते डरते आई अपने बड़े भाई के पास और उसको गुस्से को थूकने के लिए कहा. ख़ान बस उन्न दोनों के लिए ही हमेशा खामोश हो जाता था और अपने तक़दीर का लिखा समझ कर अपने करियर में हुई ना इंसाफी को एक्सेप्ट कर लिया करता था.


20 मिनिट के बाद ख़ान पुलिस स्टेशन में था और रघुवीर जा चुका था. राठौड ने ख़ान से कहा, “क्यूँ आया तू? तुझे तो पता है वो सिर्फ़ तुझको डिस्टर्ब करने के लिए ऐसा करता है. ऐसा कई बार किया है उसने. वो तुमको क्या-क्या कहता है जबकी उसको पता है की तू उस से बेहतर काम करता है? उसने तुमको सिर्फ़ परेशान करने के लिए अपना रोब जमाया तुझ पर. तुम अगर उस रेकॉर्डेड वोइस से कुछ पता कर सकते हो तो करो, वो तो नहीं है यहाँ ऐश करने गया होगा किसी रंडी के साथ जेसे करता रहता है, किसी बियर बार या कोठे में होगा इस वक़्त!” यह सुनकर ख़ान दाँत पीसते हुवे अपने डेस्क के पीछे गया और राठौड को बुलाया.

----------


## xman

ख़ान और राठौड विकी की कंपनी में स्वागत किया गया. बहुत आलीशान ऑफीस था. एकदम  मॉडर्न और हाई-टेक. 


माथुर साहिब ने दोनों को अपने ऑफीस में रिसीव किया और कोई घंटे भर बातें हुवी और स्टेट्मेंट ली गयी, फिर उसके बाद ख़ान ने कई दूसरे मुलाज़िमों से भी बयानात लिए और रेकॉर्ड किए. राठौड तब तक कई दूसरे वर्कर्स के स्टेट्मेंट रेकॉर्ड कर रहे थे. कई महिलायें भी थी ऑफीस में. उन्न सब से भी स्टेट्मेंट ली गयी.


सब लोगों ने विकी की पॉज़िटिव, बहुत ही अच्छी प्रोफाइल दी. और जेसे रश्मि ने कहा था वेसे ही सब ने कहा के विकी को कभी किसी ने गुस्सा करते हुवे नहीं देखा. वो बहुत हँसमुख और प्यारा था. हमेशा कूल रहता था और उसके चेहरे पे हमेशा एक मुस्कान रहती थी. बड़े से बड़े डिसिजन लेते वक़्त भी विकी कूल रहता था और कभी भी किसी तरह का शिकन उसके चेहरे पर नहीं दिखता था. यह हर एक मूलाज़िम ने कहा.


जब संजना के बारे में पूछा गया तो किसी ने कहा के वो कभी कभार आती थी अपने भाई से मिलने कॉलेज के बाद रश्मि के साथ और काफ़ी वक़्त अपने भाई के ऑफीस में गुज़ारती थी. कभी कभी अकेली भी आती थी और दोनों भाई बहन साथ में ऑफीस बंद होने के बाद घर जया करते थे.


उन्न दोनों के रिश्ते के बारे में ख़ान ने पूछा कई वर्कर्स से तो सब ने कहा, के बहुत प्यार था दोनों में, बिलकूल भाई बहन का प्यार था, विकी बहुत चाहता था अपनी बहन को और जान दे सकता था उस के लिए. जब ख़ान यह बयान ले रहे थे तब राठौड रुक कर सुन रहा था ख़ान के चेहरे में देखते हुवे और राठौड के चेहरे पर गम और दुख दिख रहा था उस वक़्त.


फिर ख़ान ने माथुर साहब से इजाज़त लेकर सभी मुलाज़िमों को एक रूम में इक्कठा किया और सब से कलेक्टीव्ली कुछ सवाल किए राठौड की हाज़िरी में. तब भी सब के जवाब बिलकूल पॉज़िटिव थे विकी के लिए. और ख़ान ने यह सवाल पूछा और इस सवाल से राठौड के चेहरे का रंग बदला सा लगा…… ख़ान ने पूछा, 


“तो आप सब लोग विकी पर लगाए गये इल्ज़ाम को सरासर झूट मानते हो और इस के पीछे किसी और वजह या किसी का हाथ है यह समझते हो?” कलेक्टीव्ली सब लोगों ने कहा “हाँ बिलकूल यही बात है साहिब, आप तलाश कीजिए आप को सच का पता ज़रूर चलेगा.” 


फिर ख़ान ने आखरी और अहम सवाल किया,


“क्या आप में से किसी को भी विकी ने कॉंटॅक्ट किया है केस शुरू होने के बाद और फरार होने के बाद? अगर किया है तो सच सच बताए वरना वो भी मुजरिम समझा जाएगा और केस में उसको भी शामिल किया जाएगा.”


सब ने कहा नहीं, और कई लोगों ने कहा, 
“साहब हम सब तो चाहते है के वो हमें कॉंटॅक्ट करें और हुमको पता चले के वो सही सलामत है. वो हमारे लिए खुदा है, हम सब उसके बंदे है. वो मालिक है हम उसके पुजारी है. हम उसके बदोलत ज़िंदा है और हमको बेहद खुशी होगी के वो हमको कॉंटॅक्ट करें या अपनी एक झलक दिखा दें…….” यह सुनकर ख़ान के आँखें नम हो गई और राठौड से कहा, “लेटस गो राठौड.”

----------


## xman

बिल्डिंग से निकलते वक़्त, ख़ान सेक्यूरिटी गार्ड के पास रुका और पूछा, 
“तुम को क्या कहना है विकी के बारे में?” 
गार्ड ने कहा, 
“क्या कहें सर जी, बड़े लोगों के बड़े शौक होते है हम क्या कह सकते है? वेसे यह उन्न का ज़ाति मामला है, संजना बहुत हॉट थी सिर जी !!”


राठौड ने अपना हाथ उठाया उस गार्ड को मारने के लिए उसके इस जवाब पर मगर ख़ान ने राठौड के हाथ को रोका और गार्ड से कहा, 


“तुम इंसान हो या जानवर?” 


और इनस्पेक्टर और सब-इनस्पेक्टर वापस पुलिस स्टेशन चले गये. अपने रूम में ख़ान उस गार्ड की बात पर गौर कर रहा था. क्यूँ ऐसा कहा उसने? क्या उसको कुछ पता था? क्या उसको कुछ मालूम था? क्या वो कुछ कहना चाहता था? राठौड ने क्यूँ उसको मारना चाहा? राठौड क्यूँ इतना तरफ़दारी करता है विकी की? या कुछ जानता है वो मगर छुपा रहा है?? ख़ान अपने दिमाग पर ज़ोर देते हुवे उस दिन को याद किया जब विकी कोर्ट से फरार हुवा था. उस वक़्त तो राठौड ही था विकी के साथ…… ख़ान को याद आया की राठौड ने कहा था के उसको घर से एक कॉल आया था जिस वक़्त विकी गाड़ी से भागा था…… 
ख़ान ने अपने मोबाइल की बॅटरी डेड होने का बहाना करते हुवे राठौड से मोबाइल माँगा एक एसऍमएस करने के लिए फ़रहीन को. और अपने डेस्क के नीचे राठौड के मोबाइल को लेकर ख़ान उसके कॉल रिजिस्टर चेक करने लगा. राठौड समझ रहा था के वो एसएमएस कर रहा है….


ख़ान का पसीना छुट गया जब कॉल रिजिस्टर में उस ने देखा के उस दिन और उस वक़्त जब कॉल किया गया था तो वो उसके घर को नहीं बल्कि किसी अननोन/प्राइवेट नंबर को किया गाया था……. ख़ान ने एक नज़र उठाकर राठौड को देखा, फिर एक एसएमएस किया फ़रहीन को की उसकी बॅटरी डाउन है उसको एसएमएस ना करें……..


ख़ान ने राठौड को उसका मोबाइल लौटाया,उसको अजीब नज़रों से देखते हुवे और सोच में पड गया के यह क्या हो रहा है…राठौड ने क्यों झूट बोला था के उस वक़्त उस को घर से फोन आया था जब की कोई फोन आया नहीं था बल्कि उसने खुद फोन किया था…मगर किसको और क्यूँ? नंबर क्यूँ नहीं है? क्यूँ प्राइवेट लिखा है? क्या माजरा है. ख़ान अब राठौड पर भी शक करने लगा…

----------


## xman

समय मिलते ही आगे का अपडेट देता हूँ, अब जितनी भी मेरी स्टोरीज है, सब अपडेट करके पूरी करता हूँ

----------


## xman

लम्बे समय तक फोरम पर नही आ पाया इसलिए सभी से क्षमा मांगता हूँ

----------


## vishal

भाई 2016 के अंत तक ये कहानी पूरी तो हो जायेगी न ।

----------


## 11031

आगे की कहानी अपडेट करे

----------


## pkpasi

मित्र आपने एक अच्छी कहानी लिखी हैकृपया ये भी बताए कि कहानी का अंत आप ही करेगे या कोई और करेगा

----------


## pkpasi

क्या मै इस कहानी को आगे बढ़ा सकता हूं

----------


## anita

> क्या मै इस कहानी को आगे बढ़ा सकता हूं


बिलकुल कर सकते हैं

----------


## pkpasi

मीडीया वाले बहुत शोर मचा रहे थे बात को उछालते हुए और कही तो वो लोग बहुत आगे बढ गए बात को लेकर । टीवी चैनल वालो ने विक्की के ऑफिस के मुलाजिमो से भी सवाल किये और कितनो का जवाब लाइव ब्रॉडकास्ट किया गया । सब पॉजिटिव व्यूज दे रहे थे विक्की को लेकर मगर जिस तरह से रिपोर्टर सवाल कर रहे थे वो विक्की के खिलाफ होते थे । ऑफिस के सेक्य्रूटी गार्ड का जवाब टीवी पर बहुत बार दिखाया गया और रह रह कर दिखाया जा रहा था क्योकि उसका जवाब बहुत विवादास्पद था। उस के जवाब का लेकर बहुत सारे लोगो ने बिना बात को जाने अपनी अपनी राय बनाने लगे और कितने लोग उसी की तरह सोचने लगे। रिपोर्टर ने खान और राठोर से भी कई बार सवाल किये मगर दोनो ने “नो कमेंट” कहकर उन लोगो से दूर गए।
मगर जब ए सी पी रघुवीर से टीवी वालो ने सवाल किया तो उस ने तो लम्बा स्टेटमेंट दिया कि पुलिस अपना काम कर रही है और विक्की जहा भी होगा उसको अपने किये की सजा जरूर दी जाएगी और जो भी मुजरिम है उसको बहुत जल्द पकड लेगी। उसने खान का नाम दिया और कहा कि वही विक्की को सलाखो के पीछे डालेगा।

मगर जब रिपोर्टर ने पूछा के विक्की का तो अता पता नही तो क्या उसकी कोई मदद कर रहा है या अमीर होने के नाते उसको कोई सुविधा दी जा  रही है किसी तरह की।
तब ए सी पी ने गुस्से मे कहा कि ये सब सवाल खान से किये जाये। और कुछ रिपोर्टर तो उस जंगल की फोटो दिखाते हुए अब तक विक्की के फरार होने कि बात कर रहे थे और पुलिस फोर्स  की आलोचना करते हुए सवाल किये जा रहे थे कि विक्की गया कहा और क्यो  उसको नही ढूढा जा रहा ? 
अगर वो गिर कर मर गया हो तो उसकी लाश को पब्लिक के सामने लाने की मांग कर रहे थे। केस बहुत सीरियस हो गया था। विक्की को फरार हुए 4 दिन हो गए थे और चारो तरफ हलचल मची हुई थी उसके केस को लेकर। कोई भी और न्यूज नही दिख रही थी जितना विक्की का केस पिछले 6 दिनो मे। सारी पब्लिक हर रोज पेपर मे यही पडना चाहती थी कि विक्की पकडा गया कि नही, कि उस पर जो इलजाम लगा है सही है या गलत। क्या उसने ऐसा किया? क्या इसलिए की अमीर है तो उसके लिए सब जायज है? क्या उसके लिए समाज के नियम अलग से है? पब्लिक ऐसे ऐसे सवाल उठा रहे थे!
* 
और कुछ रिपोर्टर जो विक्की को पहले से जानते थे तो वो विक्की की अच्छी इमेज दिखा रहे थे अपने चैनल पर। अब टीवी चैनलो के बीच एक किस्म की बहस चल रही थी जब एक टीवी चैनल विक्की के बारे मे सही बात करता तो दूसरा चैनल उस पर नकारात्मक सवाल और जवाब करते क्युकि फॉरेंसिक रिपोर्ट विक्की के खिलाफ थी और जो तस्वीरे उस हादसे के बाद मिली सब विक्की के खिलाफ थी,100% थी। इसलिए 90% लोग विक्की को दोषी मानते थे । मगर कुछ लोग ये भी कह रहे थे कि फॉरेंसिक और डोक्टर की रिपोर्ट को बदला गया है या खरीदा गया है विक्की को फसाने के लिए................................

खान गुस्से मे राठोर को लेकर अपना दिमाग खपा रहा था । उससे रहा नही गया और राठोर को कुछ समय बाद अपने साथ चलने को कहा। खान ने हथकडी भी ले ली उसने ठान लिया था कि राठोर को शक की बिनाह पर गिरफ्तार भी कर लेगा। मगर उसको एक मौका देना चाहता था अपनी सफाई देने के लिए, तो उसको अपनी गाडी मे बैठाकर दूर एक सुमुद्र के किनारे ले  गया और बात शुरू की।

खान: ”देखो राठोर तुम मेरे एक अच्छे ऑफिसर ही नही बल्कि मेरे दोस्त भी हो। मेरे साथ इतने दिनो तक काम करके तुम ने बहुत अच्छे रिजल्ट दिए है, मगर अब जो हो रहा है मुझे बिलकुल पसंद नही और मै अपनी ड्यूटी करते हुए तुमको शक की बिनाह पर गिरफ्तार भी कर सकता हु...
मगर दोस्ती के नाते तुम्हे एक मौका देना चाहता हु।“

ये सब कहते हुए खान, राठोर के चेहरे मे देख रहा था और एक पुलिस इंस्पेक्टर तो चेहरा देख कर ही पहचान लेता है।
तो उस वक्त राठोर का चेहरा इतना बदल गया था कि सब साफ जाहिर था कि उसको कुछ ज्यादा पता है इस विक्की के केस के बारे मे.....
फिर भी खान ने कहा’
” राठोर सबसे पहले तुम अपनी टोपी और रिवाल्वर मुझे दे दो”

राठोर ने कोई जबरदस्ती नही की और अपनी टोपी और रिवाल्वर खान को देते हुए पूछा,”तुमको कैसे शक हुआ”

खान ने कहा,”तुम्हारे मोबाइल से राठोर। अब मुझे साफ साफ बताओ कि क्या हुआ था उस दिन? मुझे पहले शक हुआ कि वो भाग ही नही सकता था तुम्हारे चंगुल से......
और बहुत हैरान हुआ था मै मगर उस समय मेरे पास कोई सबूत नही था। किस को फोन किया था तुमने उस वक्त राठोर ?”

उस वक्त दोनो कार के अन्दर ही बैठे थे अगली सीट पर। शाम का वक्त था और सामने समुन्द्र की लहरे के साथ ठंडी हवा बह रही थी उसके बावजूद राठोर का चेहरा पसीने से भीगा था। अपने माथे से पसीना पोछते हुए थरथराती जुबान से राठोर ने एक तरफ देखते हुए खान से कहा,
“ मै उस दिन उसी आदमी से बात कर रहा था जिसको मोटर साइकिल से अपनी गर्लफ्रेंड को उतारना था और विक्की को उसी मोटर साइकिल से भागना था।” 

ये सुनकर खान ने अपने माथे को तीन बार ठोका और बाहर समुन्द्र की लहरो को देखा, फिर राठोर के लाल चेहेरे को देखते हुए बड़े आराम से पूछा,”क्यो? क्यो राठोर? क्यो? क्यो ऐसा क्यो किया तुमने??”
और खान ने हथकडी निकाली और राठोर के हाथो मे लॉक कर दी। खान तब कार से बाहर निकला और सिर पर अपने दोनो हाथो को मलते हुए रेत पर चलते चलते कई लाते मरते हुए रेत को ऊपर उडाते हुए ......
बहुत नर्वस होने लगा था खान और गुस्सा कर रहा था।

राठोर हाथो मे हथकडी के साथ उस तरफ का दरवाजा खोलकर धीरे धीरे चल कर खान के करीब आया और धीरे से कहा,” मुझे माफ कर दो खान मगर मै जितना जनता हु विक्की और संजना के बारे मे पुलिस फोर्स मे कोई नही जानता यार!”

खान के आसू निकल पडे जब उसने गुस्से मे चिल्लाते हुए पहले राठोर के गालो पर जोर से दो तमाचे मारे और उची आवाज मे कहा,
“ ये केस मेरे लिए कितना इम्पोर्टेन्ट था तेरे अलावा कौन जानता रे? लास्ट 3 केस सोल्व नही कर पाए हम और वो कुत्ता रघुवीर कितना मजाक उडाता है मेरा मुझको हमेशा नीचा दिखा कर तेरे अलावा किसको पता है? और तूने मेरे साथ ऐसा किया राठोर?
क्यो किया ऐसा तुमने?
क्यो? तुमने मुझे धोखा दिया राठोर? मुझे ?
अब मै क्या मुह दिखुगा सबको?अब मै कैसे तेरी तारीफ करने वाला तुमको सलाखो के पीछे डालूँगा और सबको कैसे जवाब दुगा रे? ये चिल्ला कर कहते हुए खान घुटनो के बल रेत पर बैठ गया और जोरो से रोने लगा।

चल मै तुमको सब सच सच बताता हु तब बोलना कि मै क्या करता उसे फरार कराने के अलावा!

खान तब भी गुस्से मे था और राठोर को धक्का देकर और चिल्लाते हुए बोला,
”तेरी प्रतिज्ञा का क्या हुआ? तुम पुलिस ऑफिसर हो, तुमको किसी भी हाल मे किसी को ऐसी छुट नही देनी है चाहे वो कोई अपना सगा ही क्यो ना हो !”

इस बार राठोर चिलाया और कहा ,” भूल गया मै प्रतिज्ञा! मेरा दिमाग सुन्न हो गया था जब मैने संजना की लाश देखी थी! पागल हो गया था मै!”

खान ये सुनकर रुका और फिर राठोर के चेहेरे मे देखते हुए कहा,
“मेरे घर मे ए सी नही है, एक पुराना टीवी है जो ठीक से चलता नही है, फरहीन मुझसे दो सालो से मोबाइल माग रही है जो मै नही दे पा रहा ,अपनी कार खटारा है, मै कोई नौकर या नौकरानी नही रखता, मेरी बीबी को एक नए चुडीदार या साडी दिए हुए जमाना बीत गया।
घर का टेलीफोन बिल,बिजली बिल,वाटर बिल और महीने भर का किचन का सामान खरीदने के बाद सैलरी मे से कुछ नही बचता। चाहता तो करोडो मे खेलता आज....
इमानदारी की कोई कीमत ही नही साला! याद है तुझे ऋषि पटेल वाला केस?
एक करोड दे रहा था वो हमे केस को रफा दफा करने का? याद है राठोर? अगर मै चाहता तो वो केस रफा दफा कर सकता था, मगर मैने एक करोड़ को लात मार दी और केस आगे बढ़ाया मगर उस कुत्ते राघुवीर ने एक करोड खाया और केस ही क्लोज कर दिया।
क्या मै नही कर सकता था वो सब? आज इम्पोर्टेड कार होती मेरे पास भी,मेरी बीबी के अच्छे अच्छे कपडे होते,मेरी बहन को लेटेस्ट सेल फोन देता, घर मे नया टीवी और ए सी लगवाता..... ऐसे कितने केस है जिससे हमको करोडो मिलते......साला तू तो मेरी तरह इमानदार था तो कितने मे खरीदा तुझे उस अमीरजादे विक्की ने ये बता तो मुझे?

दोनो रेत पर बैठ गए थे तब तक। सूरज समुंदर मे डुबकी लगा रहा था और उसकी लाल किरनो ने  खान और राठोर के चेहेरे को भी लाल कर डाला था। राठोर ने खान से घूस लेने का इल्जाम सुनकर अपने सिर को बधे हाथो मे जोर से दबाते हुए रो कर जवाब दिया

“खान मेरे भाई मैने एक फूटी कोडी नही ली किसी से ; खान संजना मेरी होने वाली मंगेतर थी यार!!! हमारी एक महीने बाद मगनी होने वाली थी यार और उसकी लाश देखकर क्या मै पागल नही होता? तू ही बता मै क्या करता यार? पछले 5 महीनो से मै संजना को चाहता हू और उसके घर भी जा चुका था। विक्की एक बहुत अच्छा इन्सान है। वो मुझे भी बहुत चाहता है यार। जो इल्जाम उस पर लगा है सब बिल्कुल झूठ, गलत, बेबुनियाद है ! संजना को विक्की ने बहुत प्यार से पाला है, वो एक भाई नही संजना के बाप की तरह था यार। उसने तो मुझे कहा था कि संजना उसकी बेटी की तरह है मेरे दोस्त। वो इन्सान कुछ भी ऐसा कर ही नही सकता खान। वो इन्सान नही एक मसीहा है,दुसरो के लिए बहुत ही नेक और सच्चा इन्सान है...... मैने इन 5 महीनो मे जितना उसको जाना है आज तक कोई भी इन्सान उसकी तरह नही देखा मैने।“ ये सब कहते कहते राठोर रोते जा रहा था अपने चेहेरे पर हाथो से आसुओ को पोछते हुए और खान एकदम से हैरान था और उसके चेहेरे मे देखते हुए उसको सुन रहा था और फिर खुद रो पडा।

कुछ देर तक दोनो रेत पर बैठे रहे बिना कुछ कहे सुने। बिलकुल खामोश,समुंदर की लहरो को साहिल पर मौज मारते हुए सुनते रहे। सूरज को समुंदर के दुसरे कोने मे अहिस्ते अहिस्ते डूबते हुए देखते रहे दोनो। फिर खान ने अपनी जेब से हथकडी की चाभी निकाली और राठोर की हथेली को आजाद कर दिया।

अच्छा अब मुझे सब वहा से सुनना है जिस वक्त हमको संजना की मौत का फोन आया था और हम दोनो वहा पहुचे थे, ठीक वहा से बता..... मुझे अब फ़्लैश बेक मे कुछ कुछ दिखाई दे रहा था.........तुमने संजना का हाथ थामा था अपने हाथो मे नही? हा! हा! मुझे याद आ रहा है तेरे चेहेरे का रंग बदल गया था, तू बहुत नर्वस नजर आ रहा था उस वक्त? अरे हा तू मुझसे कुछ छुपाने की कोशिश कर रहा था उसी वक्त मुझको क्यो नही दिखा था?? हा मैने तुमसे उसी वक्त पूछा था,” तुम ठीक हो” और तुमने सिर्फ सिर हिलाया था तो मैने उस वक्त सोचा कि एक लाश सामने पड़ी है इसलिए तू अबनोर्मल दिख रहा है ........चल अब डिटेल मे बता वही से...... कब तुमने विक्की से बात किया? कब उसको भगाने का प्लान बनाया”

----------

